# What Are You Playing Now?



## Philip Overby (Jul 24, 2014)

Similar to the What Are You Reading Now? thread, this is a thread just to post and talk about what you're playing at the moment. (Not sure if this thread already exists. If it does, I can merge it later). Can be computer games, console, handheld, tabletop, card, whatever.

For me, I'm currently playing multiple things. I finally got a PS3 so I'm trying it out at the moment. 

1. Dragon's Crown: I got the Japanese version, so I have some trouble figuring out some things, but my wife has been playing it with me some, so that helps. So far I really like it. It's like a more in-depth, beat 'em up.

2. Final Fantasy V: One of the few FF games I've never beaten (including 3 and 8), I downloaded it a while back for my PSP, so I'm trying it out again on my PS3.

3. Trapt: One of the PS2 sequels to one of my favorite series ever, Deception, this game is all about trapping people and slinging them all over the place. As soon as I saw it on PSN I was like, "I have to get this."


----------



## Svrtnsse (Jul 24, 2014)

At the moment I'm mainly playing Hearthstone. It's a collectible card game with relatively short matches, meaning it can be played in small bite-sized chunks.
I'm also playing correspondence Go online, but that almost doesn't count.


----------



## Steerpike (Jul 24, 2014)

1. Elder Scrolls Online

2. Divinity: Original Sin (a fun, old-school isometric fantasy game); and

3. Tomb Raider (2013 version, which is a blast).


----------



## Svrtnsse (Jul 24, 2014)

Steerpike said:


> 3. Tomb Raider (2013 version, which is a blast).



I just finished this a few weeks ago. Great fun.


----------



## Springer (Jul 24, 2014)

I am playing Skyrim


----------



## Writeking (Jul 25, 2014)

Seiken Densetsu 3 (fan translated version)

Final Fantasy 6

Lunar 2: Eternal Blue


----------



## Smith (Jul 25, 2014)

Steerpike said:


> 3. Tomb Raider (2013 version, which is a blast).


This, borrowed from a friend. I love the style, but it appears to give me motion sickness, and I can't hit anything. I suck at it.


----------



## Gryphos (Jul 25, 2014)

I've gotten hooked on Mount & Blade, a medieval open-world RPG with strategy elements. And it is pretty damn cool. It has a very good combat system involving directional attacks and blocks and mounted combat.

I'm also chugging along with Empire: Total War, a turn-based strategy with real-time battles in which you control troops of soldiers on a map. The Total War series in general is really good, the last one I played being the original Rome: Total War.

I also occasionally play some Dark Souls 2. While in many respects it isn't quite as good as the original Dark Souls, it is still pretty damn good and did make a fair few mechanical improvements such as a proper dual-wielding system.

I have over 600 hours in Civilization V and that number ain't gonna stop increasing any time soon. Civ V is part of the classic 4X strategy series in which you control one of a shitload of civilisations. At launch the game was good, but somewhat lacking, but with the Brave New World expansion pack, which added mechanics like tourism and trade routes, among others, the game is now an amazing piece of strategy game.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Jul 25, 2014)

I just recently started playing Ingress.
It's an augmented reality game (I think that's the term) where you visit various real world locations to find portals. You get information about nearby portals via an app on your phone. The app plots the portals on a map as well as give you various information, like what faction they belong to and how strong they are.
The object of the game is to gain control of the portals and link them up with other portals your faction controls. Cooperating with other players is supported and encouraged by the game's mechanics.


----------



## monyo (Jul 26, 2014)

_Lichdom: Battlemage_. Haven't actually played much yet, just got a copy last week before my computer fan failed. But it's a heavily mage-themed FPS, apparently built by mage fans for mage fans. Which was the selling point that got me to shell out money for it; I'm one of those. The full release hasn't come out yet but it's available on Steam Early Access, or at least it was a week ago. Quite excited about playing it when I have more time, and might be something for fantasy and mage/wizard/magic enthusiasts. PC only, unfortunately. GameSpot review.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Jul 27, 2014)

So you did get Dragon's Crown. Should I be jealous then? I was half tempted to get it for a friend who has a PS3 just to play it, but we both have kids now so there isn't much time for gaming nights.

I got my wife to play beat-em-ups like Final Fight and Golden Axe in the past. Is this one of those wife-friendly games? (Assume I won't play as the sorceress.) I doubt I'll get a PS3 over one game, but I'm still curious.


----------



## Gryphos (Jul 27, 2014)

For the longest while I've been a huge fan of the game Guns of Icarus Online. It's an incredibly unique indie-developed multiplayer experience by which teams of airships face off against each other, each ship being manned by four players. There are three roles to choose from: pilot (who flies the ship), gunner (who shoots the guns), and engineer (who repairs and maintains the ship). Though, any person can fly the ship or shoot a gun or repair the hull, it's just that an engineer is better at repairing than the others, etc.

As to the ships, there are 7 templates to choose from, each with set hard points for light and heavy guns, the captain (usually the pilot) being able to decide which guns they're gonna bring. The ships each also handle differently and have different strengths, with some being fast and nimble, but made of tissue paper, and others being veritable tanks that move at a snail's pace.

The reason I love the game so much is, as I said earlier, the uniqueness of it. You truly won't find any other multiplayer experience like it. I personally love being a pilot, and there really aren't many feelings better than when you pull off an insane 3-dimensional manoeuvre, narrowly escaping from the enemy or bringing your guns to bear.


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Jul 27, 2014)

Well today I completed Assassin's Creed 3 (I'm usually 2 years or so behind the latest games).  

At the moment I'm also replaying The Elder Scrolls: Oblivion again, with a wood elf pilgrim specialising in blunt.  Taking a break from that at the moment though.  Also taking a break from Red Dead Redemption: Undead Nightmare, second playthrough.  Next I'll be starting Dead Space 2 for the first time.


----------



## Jesse Booth (Jul 27, 2014)

Springer said:


> I am playing Skyrim



Alright Skyrim! I've gone through three copies of it so far. The Xbox keeps tearing them up after a year or so.

Although I still play Skyrim occasionally, most of my time is spent on Dark Souls. No game has ever pissed me off half as bad as Dark Souls does every single time I play it. Worst part is, it isn't the big-ass bosses that kill me. It's the ****ing weak-ass enemies ganging up on me in groups of three or four, not giving me time to block or dodge their attacks! Dark Souls doesn't just kill you constantly, it humiliates you at the same time.


----------



## Philip Overby (Jul 27, 2014)

Legendary Sidekick said:


> So you did get Dragon's Crown. Should I be jealous then? I was half tempted to get it for a friend who has a PS3 just to play it, but we both have kids now so there isn't much time for gaming nights.
> 
> I got my wife to play beat-em-ups like Final Fight and Golden Axe in the past. Is this one of those wife-friendly games? (Assume I won't play as the sorceress.) I doubt I'll get a PS3 over one game, but I'm still curious.



My wife just kind of laughed at the over the top character designs. It's one of those games she reluctantly plays with me, but once she plays it, kind of gets into it. It has pretty much the same mechanics as Golden Axe, but it probably reminds me most of the D&D arcade games. My wife is cool with any fighting game that allows random button mashing. She actually likes RPGs now and again, like PoPoLoCrois and Jeanne D'arc. Mostly tactical RPGs I noticed. 

I really like Dragon Crown so far, but since it's the Japanese version, I do have difficulty figuring out the intricacies of the RPG elements. When I can just kill things, it's all good.


----------



## Chessie (Jul 27, 2014)

Oh, I'm totally still playing Skyrim with New Vegas on the side.


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Jul 28, 2014)

Chesterama said:


> Oh, I'm totally still playing Skyrim with New Vegas on the side.



Fallouts 3 and New Vegas are two of my favourite ever games.  Such immersive worldbuilding.


----------



## Philip Overby (Jul 28, 2014)

I started replaying Skyrim not long ago, but quickly lost interest again. Not sure why. I guess since with my first playthrough I did so much stuff, it's hard for me to get more out of it. It's still one of my favorite games of this generation, but I need to give it a lot of space before playing it again I think. One thing I usually do is do mostly the main storyline in my first run, then in subsequent runs try to do side quests and such. However, I was so amped playing it the first go round, I kept doing everything.


----------



## Chessie (Jul 29, 2014)

Roleplaying helps extend Skyrim's life, I think. Along with mods. So if you're able to play on the pc there Phil, I suggest looking into some mods that add more immersion. Also maybe running a character with a challenging build. I've been thinking of running a bard for a while, let's see if I actually get to that someday.


----------



## Gryphos (Jul 29, 2014)

I used to play Skyrim, and to be fair I did have a certain degree of fun with it. But I wouldn't really want to play it again. I think the best way to sum it up is, it's a game as wide as an ocean, but as deep as a puddle.


----------



## wordwalker (Jul 29, 2014)

Gryphos said:


> I used to play Skyrim, and to be fair I did have a certain degree of fun with it. But I wouldn't really want to play it again. I think the best way to sum it up is, it's a game as wide as an ocean, but as deep as a puddle.



Describes it perfectly. For all its land's breadth and the occasional really odd dreamquest, it's pretty much made up of ten thousand different backstories to ask you to go into either a den of bandits or a barrow of draugar.


----------



## thedarknessrising (Jul 30, 2014)

Dungeons and Dragons, Minecraft, Magic The Gathering, and The Hobbit: Kingdoms of Middle-Earth.


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn (Jul 30, 2014)

I have completed Dragon Age: origins and am playing Dragon Age 2. I'm actually very excited for Dragon Age: Inquisition! However, I am also playing CoD: Ghosts as well as others. I've completed other games leaving these games as one of the only ones I have not played. also excited for Halo 5 and Mass Effect 4.


----------



## Philip Overby (Jul 30, 2014)

Is it officially going to be called Mass Effect 4? I'm just curious because I heard Shepherd isn't involved, so it's kind of a spin-off or separate story from the original series.


----------



## Jesse Booth (Jul 30, 2014)

Whatever they decide to call it, I can't wait to play the next Mass Effect. I don't see how they could possibly make another one, given how much they butchered the ending, but still...


----------



## The Maven (Aug 1, 2014)

I used to play a lot of RPGs. They were among my favorite because of the depth of the stories. Especially final fantasy, just felt like you got value for money.

Alas all that changed and I no longer play as many games.

All because... of Dota 2!


----------



## The Maven (Aug 1, 2014)

Gryphos that comparison of Skyrim though XD classic! It was quite sad that the main quest if followed through quickly was so shortlived. That being said, the talks with Parthonax at the top of that mountain were quite intriguing.


----------



## Gryphos (Aug 3, 2014)

Recently finished Mark of the Ninja, and I would say anyone who loves stealth games should pick it up, because it is probably the best and most well-designed stealth games I've ever played.

One thing it truly excels in communicating information to the player, such as easy-to-read indicators of how much noise you're making and what state of suspicion guards are in. It's two-dimensional, which some may think reduces the depth of gameplay, in fact only enhances it by, again, making information easily accessible to the player.

Another plus is that it's one of the only accurate representations of ninjas in gaming. No cutting through armies of enemies like Raiden, more sticking to the shadows and killing targets quietly.


----------



## teacup (Aug 3, 2014)

I've had Dark Souls 2 for weeks on Steam, now, but I've yet to play it. I have a new computer and all I need is a new video card then I can play. Hopefully I'll be getting it on monday. I'm looking forward to it. I love Dark Souls 1, and though I heard it is way better than #2 and that #2 isn't as hard, it still seems a great game.


----------



## Gryphos (Aug 3, 2014)

teacup said:


> I've had Dark Souls 2 for weeks on Steam, now, but I've yet to play it. I have a new computer and all I need is a new video card then I can play. Hopefully I'll be getting it on monday. I'm looking forward to it. I love Dark Souls 1, and though I heard it is way better than #2 and that #2 isn't as hard, it still seems a great game.



I have to agree with that sentiment. While Dark Souls 1 is better overall, Dark Souls 2 is still a phenomenal game and well worth playing. And it did make a bunch of mechanical improvements.


----------



## Creed (Aug 4, 2014)

Replaying The Witcher Enhanced Edition and then the Witcher 2 in prep for the third one! Wut wut!
Also working through Arcania - Gothic 4.
Gryphos mentioned Mount & Blade. This is a definite recommendation, especially since Warband is working with the Steam Workshop so that means mods! There's a Clash of Kings one, I think, but I really want a LotR mod!
It helped me with imagining sieges, I think. I did one with 200 men at my back, and I feel like Mount and Blade is just a good game for helping writers like us imagine medieval combat in general.
EDIT: Okay, don't go looking for in depth combat. Expect a lot of overhead chops... I mean like in terms of numbers and dimensions and stuff.


----------



## Mythopoet (Aug 5, 2014)

I've been enjoying season 2 of the living story in Guild Wars 2 with my husband lately. My character recently had her mind opened up to the Eternal Alchemy and the world is being threatened by another Elder Dragon. Can't wait to see how the story continues in the next installment on the 12th.


----------



## Smith (Aug 6, 2014)

Watchdogs. I'm having a hard time getting into it, it's kinda like GTA so far (not that it's a bad thing, but I might as well just play GTA 5), but hopefully it'll find its legs soon.


----------



## Gryphos (Aug 11, 2014)

Just beat Portal again. Widely held to be one of the best games of all time and for good reason. Excellent portal-based puzzles with great dry wit humour thrown in, all condensed into a neat two hour or so experience.


----------



## Ankari (Aug 13, 2014)

just beat *Last of Us: Remastered* for the PS4. Excellent story. I didn't expect the game to end the way it did.


----------



## MFreako (Aug 16, 2014)

Ankari said:


> just beat *Last of Us: Remastered* for the PS4. Excellent story. I didn't expect the game to end the way it did.



I'm a big geek for this game. Truly an exceptional story. It really makes a statement about the story-telling potential of video games.


----------



## Manalodia (Apr 18, 2015)

I think I might have too many on my plate, but good ones at least  Dragon's Dogma, which is sooo much better than it was ever given credit for. Beautifully vast world, great combat that flows very well, an interesting story that I'm still unfolding because the distraction and joy of various side-quests and exploration. I was playing Yakuza 4 before that, but I needed to step away from what felt like repetitious gameplay. That actually might be due to the fact of my impatience of wanting more of the wonderfully crafted story. Super Robot Taisen OG 2nd is on the back-burner at the moment til I have more time for a SRPG, a little Eternal Sonata every know and then, but currently delved into Guild Wars 2 (one of if not best MMO) and Final Fantasy XIV (another I find to be exceptional).


----------



## wordwalker (Apr 18, 2015)

Dragon's Dogma is fun. It was the first game that struck me as a happy medium between Dragon Age's story power and Skyrim's "too big for storylines" scope. And, climbing up a cyclops's leg to cut at its head is as much fun as you'd think. (Careful with the mages, though. It has the coolest _looking_ spells I've ever seen, but since you can barely aim them you're only "start the spell now and hope I get through it without being hit, then see where it detonates.")

Now that I've gotten through Dragon Age Inquisition I'm back to Diablo III. It's a decent obstacle course of a game that lets you try out different characters and combinations of dozens of different attacks for each, so it's fun to keep rediscovering. Time to stop letting my Demon Hunter's bow do all the work and see if I can handle a Monk's fists.


----------



## Tom (Apr 18, 2015)

Not playing anything at the moment. I was going to join my cousins' Star Wars: Old Republic group, but my computer won't support it. Baaaaahhhh. 

We're also talking about resuming our Call of Duty and Halo sessions, but so far it's kind of slow-moving. Work and college are getting in the way for everybody. I also don't have XBox Live, so I have to visit if I want to play with them.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Apr 18, 2015)

My shoulder's damaged at the moment, so I can't really play any mouse games, and I should take it easy with the typing. I've got some gamepad based games on the PC though, and most recently I played _Ori and the Blind Forest_. It was pretty fun all the way until my save broke shortly before the last boss encounter.

The game is pretty, with a vast world to explore, and the controls are fairly tight. If you're into platformers and Legend of Zelda, I'd suggest checking it out.


----------



## BronzeOracle (Apr 18, 2015)

I've been playing Halo 2 Anniversary with my son.  I'm loving the wonderfully animated cut scenes, the soundtrack and Michael Wincott's fantastic voice for the Prophet of Truth.  It brings back memories - Halo 2 was one of the first games I played on Xbox.


----------



## X Equestris (Apr 18, 2015)

Right now I'm back and forth between a fair number of things.  I'm working on another playthrough of Dragon Age Inquisition.  And I'm playing some of Skyrim's major questlines and the dlc, but progress is a little slow, as I turned off auto save to save space on my PS3, and that ends up biting me on occasion.  Every now and then I play War Thunder on the PS4, mostly on the ground forces part.  Finally, I have a second playthrough of Bioshock Infinite that I have yet to finish.  It sort got forgotten a while ago.


----------



## Tom (Apr 18, 2015)

Svrtnsse said:


> My shoulder's damaged at the moment, so I can't really play any mouse games, and I should take it easy with the typing. I've got some gamepad based games on the PC though, and most recently I played _Ori and the Blind Forest_. It was pretty fun all the way until my save broke shortly before the last boss encounter.
> 
> The game is pretty, with a vast world to explore, and the controls are fairly tight. If you're into platformers and Legend of Zelda, I'd suggest checking it out.



I've heard of that one, and would like to play it one of these days. One of the things I look for in a game is a distinctive aesthetic that makes it stand out from others in its genre. The artwork in Ori is beautiful, and has an almost whimsical touch--definitely a game that would catch my eye. 

Hey, hope your shoulder heals up soon!


----------



## Feo Takahari (Apr 18, 2015)

I finally picked up Devil Survivor. It feels like a very different POV on the usual Shin Megami Tensei story--instead of "You're a teenager. You can summon demons. Reshape the world as you desire," it's more "You're a teenager. You can summon demons, and you're surrounded by other people who can do the same. You're freaking terrified. Try to survive." I've been told SMT started out with a horror feel, but this is the first one I've played that really felt horrifying. (And ironically, it's also the first one where I felt like I could play as a decent person, disregarding ideologies and just trying to save as many lives as possible.)


----------



## Ophiucha (Apr 18, 2015)

_Super Princess Peach_, since I found a used copy in a game store near where I just moved in.

_The Witcher_ & _The Witcher 2_, since the third game is coming out pretty soon and I want to have a fresh save file and remind myself of a few of the characters and plot points of the games.

_Earthbound_, since I got a Wii-U and I figured the first thing I should do with my shiny new console is buy a ROM of a 20 year old game. I do this primarily in hopes that every sale encourages Nintendo to consider a _Mother 3_ port.

_Wind Waker HD_, the second thing I did after getting a Wii-U was pick up _another_ game I already owned and is over 10 years old. But it looks so gorgeous in HD, so I honestly don't care.


----------



## Manalodia (Apr 19, 2015)

I got that same feeling from the series, Feo. Shin Megami Tensei itself has always retained the horror theme (which makes me wish SMT IV was on more than 3DS), while the rest of the series tends to be on the lighter side. Devil Survivor is about the only other one that adopted trends in anime now, but retained the horror. It does a great job with the feeling of urgency in the story and the struggle a group of young people (even a few older like Yuzuru Akie and Ronaldo Kuriki.) I could never take Keita seriously as a boxer >_>


----------



## Gryphos (Apr 20, 2015)

I've spent probably far too much not enough time playing Bloodborne recently, and I think it's fantastic. Being a 'Souls' game (Demon's Souls, Dark Souls, Dark Souls 2) in all but name, it uses very similar mechanics, but with a lot of key differences that end up creating a tense, fast-paced action experience.

What threw me a bit (in a good way) was the story (no major spoilers, don't worry). You start out thinking it's going to be a gothic horror-esque adventure, and for the first third of the game or so it is, but you find yourself picking up hints that there's something bigger going on. Then you find yourself face to face with a literal cosmic tentacle monster and suddenly the game turns into something out of a Lovecraft story. Of course, it being a Souls game, the story itself is very ambiguous and hidden, but I'm starting to figure it out, and it is pretty damn neat.

Anyways, definitely a must-own if you have a PS4.


----------



## Stephyn Blackwood (Apr 26, 2015)

There is an m&b LOTR mod. It's called Blood in the West. It's really good and is pretty in-depth. I mean, you can ride Mumakil. What's not to like?


----------



## Uffda (Apr 29, 2015)

Bought Skylanders for my son for his birthday (he's 6). Kinda fun to play it with him. It's okay, for what it is.


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn (May 4, 2015)

I'm replaying DA:O as a human noble to get the ending I want 



Spoiler: ending I want



Alistair Romance end where you get to be queen


for a different universe in DA:I. I want to play as a Qunari in my second playthrough of DA:I. Also I'm working on Assassin's Creed 4 as well as Rogue and a game called Enchanted Arms.


----------



## Reilith (May 23, 2015)

Playing TERA Fate of Arun like a bawss, lvling up the new class, Gunner, and I am loving it!


----------



## Alcowski (Jun 17, 2015)

Playing skyrim, fifa and heroes of the storm a bit. When I get a game capture im gonna make a lets play series on skyrim and oblivion. Of course with a bit of rp on top to make it interesting. TES games are just epic and I just cant get enough of them... ever probably.

LÃ¤hetetty minun GT-S7710 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## BronzeOracle (Jun 21, 2015)

I'm replaying Tomb Raider and Alien Isolation on PS4.  Climbing and kick-assery in one ... hiding and heart-pounding in the other.


----------



## Mindfire (Jun 22, 2015)

Finishing up Dragon Age: Inquisition right now. I want to do some replays of it after, especially if they put out more DLC. But I have a LONG list of games in my back catalog so once I'm done with the Jaws of Hakkon expansion I'll switch to one of those. It's a crime that I haven't finished the Mass Effect sequels or any of the Bioshocks yet. And that's just the tip of the iceberg. I also want to catch up on the Assassin's Creed series (currently on Revelations), play Dishonored, the Witcher games, Shadow of Mordor, Destiny, Infamous: Second Son, plus a lot of smaller titles. And Arkham Knight comes out soon... Basically I'm gonna be buried under a mountain of great games for the next few months. And with more great games coming out later this year it's only gonna get worse.


----------



## Saigonnus (Jun 22, 2015)

Been on a GTA4 kick lately, trying to beat it... Those damned helicoptor missions pissed me off the last time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teacup (Jul 2, 2015)

I just finished Shadow of the Colossus. Very fun game. Pretty short and hoped it would be harder to figure stuff out (whenever I was stuck a little it was on stupid stuff like I was thinking too much into it and doing stuff which was more complicated than was needed. 



Spoiler: spoiler for sand worm type colossus 



Example - The sand worm thing one which follows you on your horse I was stuck on because I kept trying to shoot its mouth when it opened which it only did right as it was diving at you. Turns out you had to shoot it's eyes. I tried the mouth because the mouth seemed to be lighting up and I'd tried shooting a previous Colossi's eye and it did nothing and the eyes on both these Colossi were exactly the same! Shooting the mouth at the right time was extremely hard to do. I tried on the off chance just shooting it as it was following me, got it's eye and it worked. That was annoying lol.


  but still a great game.

I'll begin Final Fantasy X soon. IX is the latest one I've played which I liked (in fact I absolutely love it) so I'm hoping X will still be good.


----------



## Saigonnus (Jul 2, 2015)

I have been on a Grand Theft Auto 4 kick lately. I would play 5, but it is still too damned expensive in stores; even though it was released months ago. The price has not dropped at all. 

I really like some of the odd things that happen in the game. 

I recall last week getting chased by police after I'd assassinated one with the sniper rifle. I escaped everything but the choppers and was running along the beach, almost dead. I pulled out my rpg and shot the choppers down. I turned to run, and one if them crashed down right on top of me!!! Karma at work I suppose. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Warrioress (Jul 2, 2015)

Always playing Skyrim,  that game just never ends.  Pottering my way through Tomb Raider anniversary but after the latest TR my standards have gone up I think. 
Recently bought Assassin's Creed 2 as it was all I could afford and it was rated no1 AC game in a load of videos.... and I want to see what the whole assassin's creed thing is about. Also I want to try AC China sometime along with the latest Dragon Age.


----------



## Manalodia (Jul 6, 2015)

Inbetween Arkham Knight and Armored Core: Verdict Day, so alternating between PS3 and PS4.


----------



## Saigonnus (Jul 6, 2015)

Went out a couple days ago and found GTA5 with a 30% discount... Snapped it up. I have to say my plane flying skills need work... [emoji13]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teacup (Jul 6, 2015)

Currently playing Final Fantasy 10.

It _feels _just like the final fantasy I remember, so I'm very happy. (I played 13 and it just didn't feel like final fantasy to me :c )
I'd prefer if it wasn't voice acting and was just dialogue boxes, but change happens, and it's not bad. This is just a complaint because of my nostalgia. (Another stupid complaint - I like being able to change all my characters' names but you can't on this one. It's a stupid complaint because I never change the names anyway. I just like being able to hahaha.)
I do not like Tidus at all lol. He's just very annoying, especially with the voice.

But I love the game so far. (Just finished the 1st Blitzball game.) I love having a solely black mage like in 9 (I know you can have other characters with the same abilities later on, but I just love the feel of having a pure black mage - no doubt because I love Vivi in 9 so much.)
One thing I am very happy about is being able to use all characters in battle, being able to switch out midbattle rather than deciding on only 3 to use at a time (I loved being able to use 4 people in FF9, but having them all is much better.) 

My biggest problem with this game is that I keep staying up til 4am playing it, which is not good :|



With absolutely no spoilers at all please - how good is Final Fantasy X-2 compared to X? Is it worth playing?


----------



## Svrtnsse (Jul 6, 2015)

At the moment I'm mainly playing Heroes of the Storm. It doesn't really have a story worth the name, but it's good fun and it mixes up characters from a few different game settings, which is kind of fun. My main characters, are Johanna, Sgt. Hammer, Sylvanas and Li Li. Also trying to level up Jaina and Sonya, and looking forward to trying out the Monk when he's released.


----------



## Mindfire (Jul 6, 2015)

Recently finished Dragon Age: Inquisition (for the first time, anyway). Now I'm playing Batman: Arkham Knight, and I'm deep in the endgame. It's intense.


----------



## SM-Dreamer (Jul 6, 2015)

After watching Bethesda’s unveiling of Fallout 4, I mentioned to a friend how cool it looked, but that I hadn’t played any of the Fallout games.  That friend bought me Fallout: New Vegas, and I have been fully enraptured by it.  Im having a lot of fun with the whole apocalyptic cowboy thing.  Right now I’m playing through just to experience it, and the game might just be devouring my soul.

But that’s OK as long as I can keep roaming the wastelands with my guns.


----------



## Kazzan (Jul 7, 2015)

I finished Witcher 3 a while back and must say that it's a really good game and I enjoyed it immensely. I was a bit let down at the GTA/RDR style map exploration. With how the game gives you a bunch of question marks to explore.

I'm probably going to attempt to finish Risen 2 now that I'm done with the witcher. I still play M&B Warband quite frequently, mostly multiplayer these days though.


----------



## Chessie (Jul 9, 2015)

SM-Dreamer said:


> After watching Bethesda’s unveiling of Fallout 4, I mentioned to a friend how cool it looked, but that I hadn’t played any of the Fallout games.  That friend bought me Fallout: New Vegas, and I have been fully enraptured by it.  Im having a lot of fun with the whole apocalyptic cowboy thing.  Right now I’m playing through just to experience it, and the game might just be devouring my soul.
> 
> But that’s OK as long as I can keep roaming the wastelands with my guns.



That's because FNV rocks and has some solid DLCs. Fallout 3 is also pretty amazing.

I have also been playing New Vegas and trying to finish the main quest line before making it to Sierra Madre. No other game is important enough for me to pay attention to right now.


----------



## Philster401 (Aug 14, 2015)

I just started playing on the online mmorpg Runes of magic. An one here playing any mmorpg.
Or even Runes of magic itself?


----------



## JohnWhitefield (Aug 22, 2015)

Been mostly playing Crusader Kings 2 recently. Although not a fantasy game and more of a historical thing, I find it oddly helping me out in getting creative when it comes down to the timelines and lives of past rulers in my own fantasy world.


----------



## teacup (Aug 22, 2015)

> _After watching Bethesda’s unveiling of Fallout 4, I mentioned to a friend how cool it looked, but that I hadn’t played any of the Fallout games. That friend bought me Fallout: New Vegas, and I have been fully enraptured by it. Im having a lot of fun with the whole apocalyptic cowboy thing. Right now I’m playing through just to experience it, and the game might just be devouring my soul.__
> But that’s OK as long as I can keep roaming the wastelands with my guns.
> 
> _
> ...




I'm also playing FNV 
I played it years ago but never finished it because my quest line glitched out, so I had to switch to doing quests for someone else. I kind of just stopped playing after that. The other day I was about to continue but it had been so long I just started a new game so I can play it fully.


Also I've been trying to connect to my friend on Dark Souls so we can play together but no matter what I can't see his summon sign :c  (we've met all the ingame criteria for it, too.)


----------



## Ophiucha (Aug 22, 2015)

JohnWhitefield said:


> Been mostly playing Crusader Kings 2 recently. Although not a fantasy game and more of a historical thing, I find it oddly helping me out in getting creative when it comes down to the timelines and lives of past rulers in my own fantasy world.



I love Crusader Kings II! The studio that made it are making a game in the same style set in outer space that's meant to come out in February, so I'm pretty excited for that.


----------



## Scribe Lord (Sep 18, 2015)

Ditto on Crusader Kings II. Honestly, that is my favorite game of all time. It is so well done.


----------



## Saigonnus (Oct 6, 2015)

Civ 5, Galactic Civilization 3, Dead Space 3, GTA 5, Skyrim.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steerpike (Oct 6, 2015)

Playing ESO from time to time. Also decided to get Diablo III just to see if it was any good.


----------



## Mindfire (Oct 7, 2015)

So over the past few months I finished Dragon Age: Inquisition, Batman: Arkham Knight, and Middle-Earth: Shadow of Mordor, along with their respective DLCs. All awesome games. Arkham Knight is a strong end to the trilogy and even hit me in the feels a couple times. Loved the addition of the Batmobile. Shadow of Mordor takes lots of liberties with Tolkien's lore, but considering it's set in the continuity of the film adaptations rather than the books, I'd say it fits decently well in between Jackson's trilogies. If you're a Tolkien purist the game will probably give you a headache, but if you're willing to forgive their deviations from the canon it's a good story with fun gameplay. Inquisition is the best Dragon Age game to date, hands down. And the DLCs only made it better. Bioware's tradition of strong stories, characters, and solid gameplay continues, but I'm really impressed with the lore of the Dragon Age series. The best example I can think of when it comes to putting novel-quality lore into a video game. Elder Scrolls may be the reigning champ when it comes to sheer quantity of lore in a fantasy video game universe (excluding MMOs), but in my opinion Dragon Age blows it out of the water for quality and richness, thanks in no small part to the games' storytelling.

Right now I'm about halfway through Infamous: Second Son and loving it, even more than I expected. Although coming off of the hard hitting takedowns of Arkham Knight, another open-world superhero game, Infamous does feel a bit... "light" for lack of a better word.  The powers are flashy, but not very visceral. Giving combat a more consistent rhythm could have helped that I think. Still, lots of fun to play. Super-speeding around Seattle busting drug dealers never gets old.


----------



## Chessie (Nov 10, 2015)

I've spent a few hours playing Fallout 4. It's still new, but so far, I think that I prefer New Vegas. We'll see.


----------



## MineOwnKing (Nov 11, 2015)

Chesterama said:


> I've spent a few hours playing Fallout 4. It's still new, but so far, I think that I prefer New Vegas. We'll see.



Interesting, 

I didn't care for New Vegas. 

I started out with Fallout 3 and then played New Vegas. 

I found New Vegas lacking. I spent so much time just wandering around with nothing to do that I finally gave up on it.

I am willing to try Fallout 4.


----------



## skip.knox (Nov 11, 2015)

My wife and I pre-ordered Fallout3, being big fans of earlier installments. Then she had the nerve to go out of state to take her aging father to see a childhood friend. So there Fallout 4 sits on our PS4. No sooner does she return than I have to go out of state to tend to my own aging mother. And then my own kids come in for Thanksgiving!

But December is looking pretty good!


----------



## feathertoad (Nov 12, 2015)

One of my fave game is Minecraft because it is a kind of game wherein I could build things that I can imagine by just placing the blocks. It is an adventure for me! I do like the graphics also.


----------



## Ban (Nov 13, 2015)

Probably going to replay the first mass effect or dragon age. For some i like the first installments best. The first games just feel so quaint. 

Oh and i am replaying hitman blood money on pro difficulty so that should be a nice challenge.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn LG-E610v met Tapatalk


----------



## X Equestris (Nov 14, 2015)

Got Season 2 of Telltale's The Walking Dead for free through Playstation Plus.  A wonderful narrative experience.  And the ending...I almost cried, and that doesn't happen very often.


----------



## Tom (Nov 19, 2015)

Well, I just bought Dragon Age: Inquisition and I can't wait to play it. 

I know I'm a bit late to the party, but I was broke and console-less when it came out. I put it on my list and told myself I'd get it eventually, and my waiting has paid off! Of course, I should probably hold off playing it until I've completed all of my finals projects...


----------



## Velka (Nov 19, 2015)

Omg omg omg Inquisition! Just play it and consequences be damned because so much awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom (Nov 20, 2015)

Haha, well, it didn't take long for my resolve to falter. I now have an elven Inquisitor named Farian (for the MC of my story for the Cliches Challenge here on MS), an archer for whom I find myself selecting the snarkiest possible dialogue. 

By the way, I've heard about how epic Cassandra and her noises of disgust are. She did not disappoint.


----------



## Velka (Nov 21, 2015)

I want Cass to be real and be my best friend.


----------



## Penpilot (Nov 29, 2015)

Fallout 4. Man, there's so much to do. Been with the franchise since the first game and man, I think this may be the best one yet. The gun and armor modding, the building of communities, not to mention respawning enemies and loot, as well as the exploration aspect, it's all so awesome. That's not even including the actual story line quests.

I've been playing since the release date and I've barely scratched the main story line quest.

For those on PC who are playing the previous version or even the current version and encounter bugs, there are console commands that may help you bypass the roadblocks. For example, in FO:NV, one of my companion quests wouldn't trigger even when I met all the prerequisites. I just activated  the console commands, typed in the appropriate command to trigger the quest.


----------



## themomodbot (Dec 5, 2015)

Playing Dragon Age Origins now. Already 40++ hours, and still in Landsmeet. 
What I like about DAO is the world. The world is huge, beautiful and brilliant. The gameplay is nice too, complex and need some strategies.


----------



## Ojara (Dec 8, 2015)

Tom Nimenai said:


> Well, I just bought Dragon Age: Inquisition and I can't wait to play it.
> 
> I know I'm a bit late to the party, but I was broke and console-less when it came out. I put it on my list and told myself I'd get it eventually, and my waiting has paid off! Of course, I should probably hold off playing it until I've completed all of my finals projects...



Hey, we're in the same boat, bought it, without really getting to play yet. Also, been playing Guild Wars 2 lately, great game, hope to get Heart of Thorns expansion soon!


----------



## NerdyCavegirl (Dec 10, 2015)

Dark Cloud, Kingdom Hearts, Malice, Pokemon X, and Neopets: The Darkest Fairy.


----------



## Velka (Dec 10, 2015)

Reinstalled SWTOR the other day. Lightsabers are fun.


----------



## Codey Amprim (Dec 10, 2015)

Velka said:


> Reinstalled SWTOR the other day. Lightsabers are fun.



The MMO? I played it at release, rolled a light-sided sith marauder. Marauder was arguably the worst class at release. At least for pvp's sake.

Story was pretty good, but the itemization bugged me. Replacing epics and legendaries in 3-4 levels was a bit tiresome, but you had to or else the mobs would wreck you.


----------



## Velka (Dec 10, 2015)

Yeah, it's FTP now, so I figured why not check it out again. I played at release, not the best MMO I've played, but the world and story is a nice break from fantasy-based MMOs.


----------



## skip.knox (Dec 11, 2015)

Fallout 4. I wish the story were better, but otherwise I'm thoroughly enjoying myself.


----------



## Lunaairis (Dec 12, 2015)

still playing fallout 4 but I've decided to put the controller down for a couple of days to write, and instead of putting it down I ended up picking it up again- but this time it was to try a game called elite:dangerous.


I have crashed a ship into the sun, accidentally hit the self destruct button.  Got killed by pirates- got revenge on said pirates.  turned in some bounty's. I am now raining in many credits but I have no clue what I should upgrade my ship with.  I started a pilgrimage to earth as I was placed in a solar system pretty far away from it when I began the game. 

But gosh, man I love the sound effects in this game. They totally the sell the being in a space ship with star's wizing by. Then going into frame shift (warp, hyperspeed what ever you want to call it) has such creepy moody undertones, its like you are ripping a hole in the universe. I love it so.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Dec 12, 2015)

Apart from playing Plants vs Zombies _Garden Warfare_ almost every night?

Well, I am still trying to fight my way through the incredibly empty and boring world of _Assassin's Creed Rogue_. It's a very void and weak game, not at all like the exciting adventure that I had imagined it would be. You just have to move from one little adventure to another, sail there, talk to that person...

AC Rogue is an interactive movie, not really a game.

At the moment I am doing... _Something_, can't really remember what because it all feels the same. Shay Cormac just saved some dude and his soldiers from some other dudes. I sailed somewhere else and there I must complete yet another meaningless task, before I am sent to sail somewhere else and talk to who knows else.

I know _there is a story_ taking place behind everything, but really I have no clue what the hell is happening at all.

Also I am still fighting at the horrible Dollhouse world in _Alice Madness Returns_. After escaping from the underground/cellars part I found myself back at the surface, and now I am stuck in battle against a Colossal Ruin and I have only four roses of health because of the previous Challenge Room and the bloody thing keeps killing me.

I would easily destroy it if my Alice had full health, but no! I am stuck with low health no matter what I do, and now the only solution is to go back and play all of freaking Dollhouse _all over again_.

Am I a terrible gamer or what?


----------



## Steerpike (Dec 12, 2015)

Just finished Life is Strange, which I enjoyed a great deal.


----------



## MineOwnKing (Dec 21, 2015)

I found Bioshock 2 in my sock drawer last night.

It's been a few years since I played it. The feeble weapons are annoying in the beginning.

This is the one game that I like to roam around and take my time with. I think the undersea city of Rapture is really cool, and the little sisters are scary but imaginative.

The game definitely provides food for thought on how to make an interesting concept come to life.

Definitely not letting the kids anywhere near this one.

Back in the sock drawer you go.


----------



## MineOwnKing (Dec 25, 2015)

WARNING.

Halo 5 game spoilers!


Started Halo 5 and the kids are messing around with Ori.

Halo 5 has some cool stuff so far. Great graphics, _major_ upgrades to grenades. Plus the Forerunner soldiers talk, adding depth to game play. Unfortunately they have brought back some of the features from the older Halo games that bug me.

I'm not sure why either, Halo 4 had firmly stuffed all those mistakes in the past. Multiple soldiers tagging along and constantly talking in their helmets. It's really hard to hear them and Master Chief is equally hard to understand.

I think the voice/sound issues were also part of Halo 3 if I remember right.

I'm really disappointed that they brought back something that didn't work. I don't like it when allies tag along. They get in the way. Someone in power must have been involved in Halo 3 and is trying to bring back the things that they liked. 

There are a few other very minor details that I recognize from Halo 3 and possibly Halo 2.

Also there are too many scenes that are just like mini movies. They look really cool but distract enough from game play to become annoying.

I have a long way to go and the story_ is_ interesting, just not sure why they would take a step back instead of a step forward in game design. 

The ORI game, came with the new XBOX One, along with Gears of War. I'm not a big fan of Gears of War, but I might tinker with it. I find the character really hard to maneuver and he just feels stooped and lumbering. 

The kids love Ori. It's fun.


----------



## MineOwnKing (Dec 26, 2015)

Made some progress with Halo 5.

Now I'm starting to see more elements of Halo 4, but the mission objectives are scatter brained.

Once again I'm reminded of Halo 3 with confusing info-dumps voiced by helmeted AI's.

Being frozen by attacks is more than frustrating. It creates gamer fatigue and makes me want to turn the game off.

It brings me back to when I played war in the hay mow with my cousins as a kid. I get shot so I have to count to 10 before I can play again. Boring.

The Forerunner spaceships are amazing and fun to pilot. 

I don't like switching between Master Chief and Locke. Locke is inexpressive and robotic. There is no reason to like him or to want to be him to kill my favorite character.

Cortana's return is too easily explained, especially since I played the entire Halo 4 in witness to her progressive rampancy and death. I had to mourn her, now she's plopped back into the story like a prop? Where's the love?

I get the feeling this game was intended for online play sharing. Something I've never done and cannot do because of slow internet.

I hope the end is better. 

Please, please, please come out with Half-Life 3 and end my misery.


----------



## MineOwnKing (Dec 26, 2015)

Now I'm deep into Halo 5.

The annoyances are still there but I'm used to them. The game play improves and there is some fun stuff to do in cool looking places.

The story is starting to make more sense.

There isn't the time to catch my breath like I have in Half-Life. With Gordon Freeman I can fight, solve a puzzle, get clued in to amazing sciency stuff, I have interesting conversations with Alex, then fight zombies, aliens, save the world, etc etc.

Now the little woman has surprised me by bringing home Fallout 4. 

Do I finish Halo 5 or go right into Fallout 4?

Hmm,

Apply more beer......


----------



## Ban (Dec 27, 2015)

I have been playing Victoria 2 the last few days. I started as piemonte in nothwestern Italy and later created Italy. My country ranked 10th overall in the end. I conquered a large part of Greece, which became colonized with Italians. Furthermore I conquered (and later released) the colonies of Hedjaz, Yemen and Egypt. Oh and Eritrea, but that is so small and so Italianized that i don't consider it a colony. My allies were France, Belgium and communist Scandinavia. A weird thing that happened was that Turkey, Soviet Union, Spain, Portugal and Scandinavia are now communist.

I'd upload a picture, but the site does not allow BMP files.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Dec 27, 2015)

At the moment I'm mostly playing Mini Metro. It's a little puzzle game where you draw up the layout for public transportation (by train) in a big city.
It's quite minimalistic, easy to get into and very addictive.


----------



## teacup (Dec 27, 2015)

UNDERTALE
I just finished my 3rd play through and wow this game was good. There's 3 main different ways to play to get 3 different endings, but depending on your actions throughout you can get different variations of the endings, so that's why I played it 3 times. 
You can download the demo for free from their website if you're not sure about buying it, but it's super cheap anyway and even cheaper now I think because of steam sales.
I absolutely love this game.

Now I'll either continue Fallout 4 or play Crash Bandicoot 2.


----------



## MineOwnKing (Dec 27, 2015)

Installing the new games onto XBOX One is impossible with my internet connection.

The wife is going to install Fallout 4 at work.

Apparently it took 3 hours for her to install Halo 5 with high speed internet.

So that equates to something like 3 weeks for my home service.

Absurd.

Double absurd that I have a brand new device and a brand new game that cannot be used without updates and internet.

Never had these issues with my Atari.


----------



## Tom (Dec 27, 2015)

I'm addicted to the Star Wars: The Clone Wars game I got for Christmas. Sure, the animation isn't the best and the gameplay is choppy in certain parts, but damn, it's a fun game. Lots of jumping, swinging, and Jedi tricks. 

Also steadily making my way through DA:I, though I've sidetracked myself by creating several new Inquisitors--a female human warrior, a male Qunari rogue, and a female elf mage. They're all fun to play, but I think I'll stick to my elf rogue.


----------



## MineOwnKing (Dec 29, 2015)

Halo 5 actually got better at the end.

I can't believe they ended it with a cliffhanger. What if Halo 6 never makes it to market?

Finally started Fallout 4. 

It's pretty good, lot's of familiar stuff. 

I'm answering all questions as a Mary Sue do-gooder. Seems to be helping me rise pretty fast through the levels.

Does anybody else have trouble with the Xbox One controller going out of sync with the console?

It's happening quite frequently.


----------



## Codey Amprim (Dec 29, 2015)

Fallout 4 is fun at first but it gets repetitive quickly. My advice: play on a harder difficulty and try not to use the power armor as much - it makes the game too easy. It also shed a LOT of its RPG elements from Fallout 3, and the story is really brief.  That being said, the settlement builder has taken up the majority of my time and I have turned it into The Sims: Nuclear Wasteland Edition.

Halo 5 had an awkward story. I agree about Locke not being convincing what so ever. I wanted way more out of the civil war on the Arbiter's home planet, but I'll settle for what it was. I'm still lost on where this story is going. The original three were so great at wrapping you in. The ones after three are pretty... Meh.


----------



## Brithel (Dec 30, 2015)

I've just started FFIX, literaly only the first 20 minutes or so up until the first moogle save point as the Black Mage. I haven't had the time to play it what with christmas and my birthday, but now they're over I should be able to carry on.  

I have previously tried to get into Final Fantasy with VII as it was the most popular, but it was a bit dull so I dropped it after the first few hours. Maybe it gets better but it didn't grab me. IX seems far more charming thus far so I'm confident i'll have a better time with it.


----------



## teacup (Dec 30, 2015)

> I've just started FFIX, literaly only the first 20 minutes or so up until the first moogle save point as the Black Mage. I haven't had the time to play it what with christmas and my birthday, but now they're over I should be able to carry on.
> 
> I have previously tried to get into Final Fantasy with VII as it was the most popular, but it was a bit dull so I dropped it after the first few hours. Maybe it gets better but it didn't grab me. IX seems far more charming thus far so I'm confident i'll have a better time with it.



FFIX is my favourite game EVER! I hope you like it


----------



## Tom (Dec 30, 2015)

MineOwnKing said:


> I'm answering all questions as a Mary Sue do-gooder. Seems to be helping me rise pretty fast through the levels.



Lol, you and I are exact opposites. I'm that person who is stubborn and suspicious and deliberately chooses responses the character I'm interacting with disapproves of. It makes for much more interesting gameplay.


----------



## Chessie (Dec 31, 2015)

MineOwnKing said:


> Finally started Fallout 4.
> 
> It's pretty good, lot's of familiar stuff.
> 
> I'm answering all questions as a Mary Sue do-gooder. Seems to be helping me rise pretty fast through the levels.


I started out being as bad as could be in that game. After a few tough conversations with my followers, my behavior has toned down some.

Started playing Skyrim again. It just feels like home.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Jan 1, 2016)

I went through my steam wish list and bought all of the games that cost less than three euro. Mostly puzzle games and platformers - some good, some less so.

At the moment the one that sticks out the most is LISA (LISA: THE PAINFUL RPG). It's a sidescrolling rpg set in some kind miserable post-apocalyptic future. I'm not sure what there is to like about it, but it somehow struck a note with me and I'll be giving it some more time to try and figure it out.


----------



## MineOwnKing (Jan 2, 2016)

Fallout 4  with spoilers.

Yeah,

So, even though I've been over much of the map, I'm still at a pretty low level (13).

I defeated that mirelurk queen. Hit her with a nuke and it didn't even phase her. 

I've tried everything I could to kill Sergeant Gutsy or whatever that robot's name is. None of my weapons will put a dent in him. 

I hope there is some treasure in there because I've wasted a lot of resources.

In general the treasure is really not worth the adventures. I dived into the estuary and fixed the 3 leaky pipes. All I got was a lousy 50 bottle caps.  

I have no way to repair my armor suit. Does it require a higher level? I can repair my leather garments but not the power suit.

There are so many buildings that are just empty. Fallout 3 was much better in both prizes and adventures.

I'm just not feeling Fallout 4. Without rewards it seems boring.

I'm trying to follow the freedom trail clues but I guess I'm not good at finding clues.

I did walk into the middle of Swan's Pond!!

Holy crap!


----------



## MineOwnKing (Jan 6, 2016)

I finally figured out how to repair my power armor.

Now I won't need 10 stimpacks for every adventure.

I'm starting to get better at building the villages.

Fast travel is awesome!

I played the entire Fallout3 without knowing I could fast track to a location on the map.

It took me forever!


----------



## BronzeOracle (Jan 7, 2016)

After playing Alien Isolation twice in a row and the DLCs I've been playing Dragon Age Inquisition and loving it.  I tried playing a bit of Fallout 4 but struggled to get into it.

The next game I'm looking forward to is Tomb Raider once it comes out on PS4.  I loved the previous version on the island with the Solarii.  Anyone played the new Tomb Raider yet?  I've read great reviews.


----------



## Steerpike (Jan 7, 2016)

Logged onto The Secret World. Trying to kill the boss in chapter 17 of the Dawn of an Endless Night quest. Tried five times already, and I can't kill the fool. It's a solo dungeon, so I can't bring anyone in to help me. May need to get better gear and more skill points, though the game says I'm at the right skill level now.


----------



## BenjaminLocke (Jan 11, 2016)

I'm currently completely addicted to elder scrolls online!! I think it may swallow my soul


----------



## WashclothRepairman (Jan 12, 2016)

Baldur's Gate 2 Enhanced Edition. Just about finished in the Underdark.


----------



## tbgg (Jan 15, 2016)

I'm a fan of the online game Dragon's Realm, myself.  There've been a few bullies around as of late who have made playing a bit less fun, but I keep thinking that if I get to my second novel, I should incorporate them (with identities and appearances changed) in the action somewhere.  Nothin' like a little art imitating life!


----------



## X Equestris (Jan 20, 2016)

Currently playing Fallout 4, with a smidge of Witcher 3 and Star Wars: Battlefront on the side.  

Probably going to end up beating the game with the Railroad.  The cloak and dagger stuff is fun, though things are a little weird since I'm pretty much a quadruple agent at this point.  I really like the Minutemen, but Preston giving me a new sidequest every other time I walk past him is getting old.


----------



## teacup (Jan 23, 2016)

> I really like the Minutemen, but Preston giving me a new sidequest every other time I walk past him is getting old.













I'm with the BOS but I really love Deacon so I'm tempted to go with the Railroad instead. Hard choices :c


----------



## X Equestris (Mar 16, 2016)

Just finished Apotheon.  The black-figure art style and attention to detail in the mythology was magnificent.


----------



## Nimue (Mar 16, 2016)

Stardew Valley.  It's a tiny pixel farming sim with touches of mysterious plot, romance, and fantasy elements. It's also like somebody designed a weapon to destroy my free time...


----------



## Chessie (Mar 16, 2016)

teacup said:


> I'm with the BOS but I really love Deacon so I'm tempted to go with the Railroad instead. Hard choices :c


LMAO Oh yes...this is totally what it's like when I'm getting clobbered somewhere and that message comes up on the Pip Boy...


----------



## Svrtnsse (Mar 16, 2016)

I'm re-playing Ori and the Blind Forest. It's very very pretty.


----------



## Saigonnus (Mar 16, 2016)

Recently, I started playing Crusader Kings 2, seeing how popular it seemed to be here on MS. I haven't gotten all the dynamics down yet, but I have been having fun with it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CaraSwara (Mar 24, 2016)

Witcher 3  I wish I could live in this game. I pretty much do, I'll never finish it.


----------



## teacup (Mar 25, 2016)

Star Fox Adventures! 
I know most Star Fox fans hate it because it's not really a Star Fox game, and I know it's pretty much a Zelda rip off...But hey, I've never played Star Fox and I love Zelda, so it's all good to me 
I remember playing it a bit as a kid but I never finished it. I can't remember why I stopped playing, but I'm back on it now and enjoying it greatly. Except for the shop keeper. I hate his voice :|


----------



## Velka (Apr 6, 2016)

Just started Witness on PS4. If you played the old Myst games it's very much in that vein, but it's all puzzle based. It doesn't tell you ANYTHING, but it scaffolds the puzzles in a genius way to teach you how to solve them. It's sandbox style, but gently guides you because sometimes you run into puzzles you don't know how to solve, forcing you to find where those type of puzzles begin in the world to learn how to do them. 

I'm not sure this makes any sense, but if you love puzzles and Myst or Starship Titanic you'll probably love this.


----------



## Svrtnsse (May 17, 2016)

I'm playing Outland (Outland on Steam). It's pretty, and some of the game play is good, but my patience with it is wearing thin. I die too much and it's too far between the save spots, meaning I have to redo annoying parts far too often for my liking.

Next up is Sine Mora (Sine Mora on Steam). The story seems questionable, but I figured I'd give the bullet-hell kind of shooter a try and see how it works out. So far it's not going too well, but I'll keep trying for a bit longer. It didn't help that the game saves were lost and I had to redo the first two chapters.


----------



## Chessie (May 20, 2016)

I'm getting the Fallout 4 Season's Pass today. Has anyone played Far Harbor yet? It looks freaking dope.


----------



## teacup (May 21, 2016)

> Star Fox Adventures!
> I know most Star Fox fans hate it because it's not really a Star Fox game, and I know it's pretty much a Zelda rip off...But hey, I've never played Star Fox and I love Zelda, so it's all good to me
> I remember playing it a bit as a kid but I never finished it. I can't remember why I stopped playing, but I'm back on it now and enjoying it greatly.


That didn't last too long, I got near the end then just quit playing. It's not a very good game, wasn't worth my time.

Since then I played Dark Souls 3 which I loved, and then replayed Dark Souls 1 and finished it today. Brilliant games.
I always play strength builds in Souls so I replayed as dex this time, and i don't know if dex is just way easier or if I'm just way better at the game now, but wow it was actually easy, much easier than I remembered. I only had trouble with 2 dlc bosses, the rest I beat first try no problem.


----------



## Lunaairis (May 21, 2016)

Chesterama said:


> I'm getting the Fallout 4 Season's Pass today. Has anyone played Far Harbor yet? It looks freaking dope.



Its a solid dlc totally worth 25$. If you have liked fallout 4 so far this DLC builds on the game in the way all DLC should. If you like Nick Valentine take him with you to get some sweet back story! Also there is so much neat little secret stuff around the island you'll have a blast treasure hunting for it all. 

I guess I should also say, beware buses. They aren't always what they seem.

Atom says if I find everything in Far harbor I'll be free of this cursed trap I've been blindly stuck in since November 11 2015.  Praise Atom!


----------



## Chessie (May 22, 2016)

Right on! 

I've seriously been looking forward to getting this dlc. Been holding off this weekend because I have a lot of writing to do and I know that once that dlc downloads...it'll be Pip Boy time.

Nick Valentine, eh? Ugh he's boring. Much rather take MacCready or Dogmeant. <3


----------



## X Equestris (May 22, 2016)

Chesterama said:


> Right on!
> 
> I've seriously been looking forward to getting this dlc. Been holding off this weekend because I have a lot of writing to do and I know that once that dlc downloads...it'll be Pip Boy time.
> 
> Nick Valentine, eh? Ugh he's boring. Much rather take MacCready or Dogmeant. <3



Valentine gets some extra dialogue and such, but he's not necessary to take along.  You can switch out companions as you please (or at least, you can in what I've done so far). 

The sidequests feel like they have more gravity than most of the ones in the base game.


----------



## Lunaairis (May 23, 2016)

Yeah you don't need nick valentine for it. I'm just saying if you like him and want some more companion dialogue and character backstory, you should take him. Besides that you don't need him. You can use any other companion and it will be all okay.

or none at all if you like playing that way.


----------



## Chessie (May 23, 2016)

I finally downloaded it last night. The first thing that happened is that I got blown up by some random robot attack. Automatron?!?!?! And I'm playing in survival mode which is a pain. I tried to bring the difficulty down and the game wouldn't let me. So yea. I'll be playing from now on in survival mode. Wow. She keeps getting sick from all the chems, too so the game has tripled in difficulty.

Currently, my vault dweller Chloe is on her way to meet the guy from the detective quest. And so it begins.  (but I have to get my writing done first)


----------



## ThiefGold (Jun 26, 2016)

I haven't had much time at all to game the last month due to work commitments and other real life things happening, but currently playing a few games including Oblivion and Dragon's Dogma. I probably have a thousand hours into Oblivion over the years, but I've only started in DD and it is already turning out to be an amazing game, the visuals and gameplay are great.


----------



## AndrewLowe (Jun 26, 2016)

Unfortunately, still League of Legends.


----------



## ThiefGold (Jun 26, 2016)

Does anyone play on Frostmourne? thinking about starting back up again..


----------



## Gribba (Jul 3, 2016)

I play Guild Wars 2, when I have time and not in the mood to write.


----------



## X Equestris (Aug 17, 2016)

Currently pushing through Batman: Arkham Knight.  I've finished everything but the stupid, tedious Riddler challenges scattered across the city.  I'd pass on them, but in order to get the true ending I need 100% completion.  Ugh.  Otherwise, the game was pretty enjoyable.


----------



## grimreaper (Aug 17, 2016)

It's been four years since I last came onto this forum.... a slew of problems had kept me from writing much. It feels weird to see that the general look and feel of the forums haven't changed. .

Anyway, I am currently playing Witcher 3. No doubt many of the members on here will have already played it, but if you haven't I would recommend giving it a try. Not for it's admittedly amazing artwork, but for it's awesome storytelling.


----------



## X Equestris (Aug 21, 2016)

grimreaper said:


> It's been four years since I last came onto this forum.... a slew of problems had kept me from writing much. It feels weird to see that the general look and feel of the forums haven't changed. .
> 
> Anyway, I am currently playing Witcher 3. No doubt many of the members on here will have already played it, but if you haven't I would recommend giving it a try. Not for it's admittedly amazing artwork, but for it's awesome storytelling.



I just finished a playthrough on Deathmarch a few weeks ago, and am taking a break before playing through the expansions.  Funnily enough, random wolf packs ended up being tougher than most of the bosses.  The only ones I had real trouble with were the basilisk you fight as Ciri, and the Crones.


----------



## Steerpike (Aug 21, 2016)

Finally got Destiny.


----------



## Reaver (Aug 23, 2016)

Steerpike said:


> Finally got Destiny.



As if you have the time to play games. C'mon man, you're not fooling anybody. 


Currently playing Red Dead Redemption because it kicks ass.


----------



## Steerpike (Aug 23, 2016)

Reaver said:


> As if you have the time to play games. C'mon man, you're not fooling anybody.
> 
> 
> Currently playing Red Dead Redemption because it kicks ass.



Yeah, haven't had much time to play, but at least I have it. I want to play Red Dead Redemption!


----------



## Reaver (Aug 23, 2016)

Steerpike said:


> Yeah, haven't had much time to play, but at least I have it. I want to play Red Dead Redemption!



Buddy, if you buy RDR, make sure to get the Game of the Year version. It has bonus content called Undead Nightmare. A story line in which you as the protag get to kill zombies. What's more badass than cowboys vs. zombies?


----------



## Chessie (Sep 24, 2016)

Dear Bethesda,

Thank you for giving me the opportunity to experience the most epic bloodbath of all Commonwealth history. The raiders didn't even know what hit them and now Nuka World is mine.

Sincerely,
The Sole Survivor


----------



## Steerpike (Sep 24, 2016)

Reaver said:


> Buddy, if you buy RDR, make sure to get the Game of the Year version. It has bonus content called Undead Nightmare. A story line in which you as the protag get to kill zombies. What's more badass than cowboys vs. zombies?



I will do that. It's at the top of my list to get when I have time to play, along with Rise of the Tomb Raider.


----------



## skip.knox (Sep 25, 2016)

Just finished Journey and then Firewatch. Both short and both worth the time.

Now it's back to W3 for Blood and Wine.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Sep 25, 2016)

I got sucked back into World of Warcraft with the new expansion. I missed launch though, so I'm a bit behind and it's actually making it better. I don't feel stressed about keeping up with the Jones, and instead I take it at my own pace, playing when I've got time to spare and doing what seems most fun at the moment.


----------



## Tom (Sep 25, 2016)

Just started a new playthrough of Dragon Age 2! I missed the story and characters a lot. Last time I played as default Garrett Hawke, but this time around I decided to mix it up and created a custom Hawke who, if I'm being honest, looks like Alistair Theirin with black hair and bright blue-green contacts. I'll probably end up romancing Fenris on this playthrough.


----------



## teacup (Sep 26, 2016)

> Now it's back to W3 for Blood and Wine.


Oh man Witcher 3 is an absolute masterpiece. I couldn't fault it at all, 10/10 without a doubt. Blood and Wine is great too. I've got to read the books someday.

I'm on Dark Souls 3 right now, this this being my 3rd full playthrough I'm doing. I did a strength build in NG and NG+ and now I'm doing sorcery in NG. I'm also still playing it a lot for the PVP on my strength guy - really great game, love the 1v1 duels in pvp. Can't wait for the DLC.


----------



## Chessie (Oct 6, 2016)

I'm pretty sure Nuka World is void of any evil creature. My settlers can rest easily now. Raiders? Oh, they've been dead for a long, long time. Now...back to Far Harbor.


----------



## Froboy69 (Oct 8, 2016)

I've been looking through steam and considered downloading some classic games; both fantasy and sci-fi.


----------



## Loric (Oct 8, 2016)

I just purchased Shadows: Heretic Kingdoms. Now for it to arrive..


----------



## R.H. Smith (Oct 21, 2016)

Currently I'm on Neverwinter for PS4, though past games include Age of Conan, Guild Wars 1&2, World of Warcraft, Star Wars Knights of Old Republic.


----------



## Chessie (Oct 21, 2016)

I made the mistake of loading up Survival Mode Chloe in FO4. It's been ages since I've played that save, and discovered that she has a pretty bad infection costing her about a stimpak an hour. Getting to Diamond City for antibiotics is proving its own merciless challenge with Super Mutants and ferals everywhere. She's only level 20, too. Suckage when her normal save is level 115. Why do I this to myself? Sigh.


----------



## Saigonnus (Oct 21, 2016)

Recently picked up Endless Kingdom. I like it a lot. It is like civ, but with a fantasy theme. What I like about it is that terrain plays a part in movement and combat, unlike with civ. You also need to use strategy when fighting, unlike civ; which is simply strength vs. strength... just exploring the game is fun... you can even customize units and heros.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saigonnus (Oct 21, 2016)

Saigonnus said:


> Recently picked up Endless Kingdom. I like it a lot. It is like civ, but with a fantasy theme. What I like about it is that terrain plays a part in movement and combat, unlike with civ. You also need to use strategy when fighting, unlike civ; which is simply strength vs. strength... just exploring the game is fun... you can even customize units and heros.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



My bad. It's called Endless Legend


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chessie (Nov 10, 2016)

I finally got around to playing Skyrim remastered. Let's just say I've fallen in love all over again. So within my first hour of game time:

-Felina the Dark Brotherhood assassin was created like in the OG game. My beautiful, wicked, little poisoning zombie raiser. She made it to Anise's cabin shortly after escaping Helgen and met with some trouble. Yes, she's rather curious and went into the cellar. She didn't steal anything though but was promptly attacked by Anise. She kills the witch in self-defense, steals her identity for a few days while she trades in Riverwood and Whiterun. All she wanted was a quiet little start in the woods but oh, no. She awoke one morning to someone outside the cabin, which turned out to be a hired thug. So Felina runs away because she's only level 2 and crosses the river, only to think she got away but ended up being found by a second hired thug.

Sigh.

A shit show ensued but she finally got away. Took a carriage to Winterhold, got the DB contract to kill Grelod, went back to Winterhold and is now at the COW to hopefully lose those thugs once and for all. Have I mentioned how much I love this game? Love.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Jan 19, 2017)

In case anyone's missed it, this weeks Hearthstone brawl is a hoot. Build a deck using only 10 card, and instead of drawing a card each turn you Discover one of the cards in your deck.


----------



## Devor (Jan 19, 2017)

Svrtnsse said:


> In case anyone's missed it, this weeks Hearthstone brawl is a hoot. Build a deck using only 10 card, and instead of drawing a card each turn you Discover one of the cards in your deck.



They do some wild things in those tavern brawls.  Definitely my favorite part of the game.


----------



## Saigonnus (Jan 19, 2017)

Just finished The Last of Us


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steerpike (Jan 20, 2017)

Saigonnus said:


> Just finished The Last of Us
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Great game. 

I'm playing Rise of the Tomb Raider
Elder Scrolls Online

Looking forward to Horizon: Zero Dawn


----------



## Saigonnus (Jan 20, 2017)

Saigonnus said:


> Just finished The Last of Us
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Took only a few (less than 10) hours in total to finish it... wifey is underwhelmed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steerpike (Jan 20, 2017)

Saigonnus said:


> Took only a few (less than 10) hours in total to finish it... wifey is underwhelmed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I took quite a bit longer than that, but I like to explore. Hard to beat for story, though I've played a few other good ones recently.


----------



## Saigonnus (Jan 20, 2017)

Steerpike said:


> I took quite a bit longer than that, but I like to explore. Hard to beat for story, though I've played a few other good ones recently.



I explored a lot too, perhaps not every single room and building, but enough that I got the materials I needed. I do like the story a lot, one of the best in recent memory. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slugswarmer (Feb 26, 2017)

I've been playing Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion recently, which is one of the best Elder Scrolls games in my opinion. It's a well-known RPG game with a deep lore surrounding it. It's my favorite game series, and I love the lore of the universe it takes place in.

Also, I have picked up Dragon Age Origins and love it. It's another RPG game, except the focus is more set on narrative than anything, it's sorta like Telltale games in a way. What you say will impact the story and the characters in minor or large ways.

And I've gotten into Diablo III, which is yet another RPG where it is more akin to a MOBA on the gameplay side of things. There are special abilities, skill points, AOEs, that sort of thing.


----------



## skip.knox (Feb 26, 2017)

Just finishing Far Cry 4. This world was fun to explore. Previously wife and I finished Rise of the Tomb Raider, which had a better story line, but was more limited in experience.


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Feb 28, 2017)

Tales of The Abyss.


----------



## skip.knox (Mar 1, 2017)

Not playing anything right now. Have Final Fantasy but could not get into the whole teen mind-set for that one, especially not after Far Cry and Lara Croft and Deus Ex. Will probably get Rise of the Tomb Raider.


----------



## FifthView (Mar 6, 2017)

I've been replaying Persona 4 Golden in preparation for Persona 5 that drops next month.  P5 is actually the only future release that interests me, and I expect it to suck a lot of time out of my life but I'm ready for that, heh.


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Mar 6, 2017)

^What's Persona 4 like? It seems rather interesting. Is it good?


----------



## FifthView (Mar 6, 2017)

TheCrystallineEntity said:


> ^What's Persona 4 like? It seems rather interesting. Is it good?



It's very difficult for me to explain because it's different than any other game I've played.

On one side, it's a "time management" type of game, because it progresses on a calendar, day to day, with each day divided into parts like early morning, morning, afternoon, evening (although not every day has all those divisions.)  You can only do so much during each day, so you have to make decisions about what you'll do.  These things range from spending time with friends and acquaintances in order to build up personal bonds with them, to advancing skills and/or earning money by reading or studying and working jobs, to entering dungeons.

You build up personal connections to other characters in order to improve your ability to create more powerful "personas." These are basically powerful supernatural creatures and beings who are like "spirit guides" that allow you to cast a wide variety of spells during combat when in dungeons.  During the game, you level up your own character and these personas the more you fight in dungeons.  Improved personal connections to other characters will also cause various abilities to trigger while in combat if those characters are a part of your party.

But the whole game is basically like a supernatural thriller mystery.  Your character and his group of friends are trying to solve a murder mystery.  People keep being killed in a very odd way.  You have to enter dungeons through a portal (a television set) in order to save various people who have been kidnapped, before they are killed, all the while learning more about what is happening.  You only have a set time to solve the mystery; if you go past a certain date on the calendar without advancing far enough in the story, it's over and you lose.

The mechanics are very cool, but the best parts of the game are a) the characters, who are so well done, and b) the story itself. (Edit:  Also, the music is great!)


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Mar 6, 2017)

^I can't even play it, and I'm already interested!


----------



## La Volpe (Mar 10, 2017)

I'm currently hooked on Wasteland 2. It's really what Fallout 3 should have been. I've already put 95 hours into it.


----------



## Chessie (Mar 10, 2017)

^My husband loves that game. I still have yet to play it. So much writing and dragon killing to do though....

Started playing Skyrim again. Got married. It went something like this:

Me: "Honey, can I use the computer to play Skyrim real quick? I want to get married."

Husband: "Go for it." <he gets off the pc, I do things in Skyrim for ages...

A while later, husband taps me on the back and says, "have you gotten married yet?"

"I'm on my honeymoon!"

"You're killing draugr."

"I know, it's my honeymoon!"

 And thus the journey of Felina and Onmund begins. It's helping me get some good story ideas though.


----------



## skip.knox (Mar 10, 2017)

Playing Horizon: Zero Dawn. Best game design I've ever seen. Surprisingly good story, very good game mechanices, and the world itself is brilliant.


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Mar 11, 2017)

I might try finishing Rune Factory 4 today. That game is ridiculously big.


----------



## Mythopoet (Mar 19, 2017)

I got pulled back into World of Warcraft. I didn't think I'd ever go back, but I'm actually having a lot of fun with Legion content. Some good story telling going on, especially with the class based stuff. Though I think the terrain of the Broken Isles was specifically designed to infuriate me. I just do not navigate 3D spaces in video games well.


----------



## Son of Eld (Mar 26, 2017)

Replaying Final Fantasy Tactics. I forgot how addicting this game was. To the grind...


----------



## Aryth (Mar 26, 2017)

I played WoW for about 10 years but stopped about a year ago. It takes up so much time and I'm not that great at it, hah. Sometimes I miss it though! 

I mostly play board/card games and the one I've been playing a lot recently is called *Coup*. I highly recommend it! 
It is a distopian bluffing assassination game and only takes 8-10 minutes to play (because everyone dies pretty quick). 

Others I've been playing are Sushi Go!, Pandemic and Settlers of Catan.


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Mar 26, 2017)

I'm eagerly awaiting the Radiant Historia remake.


----------



## GypsyTraveller (Mar 27, 2017)

Final Fantasy Tactics Advance and Final Fantasy VI.


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Mar 27, 2017)

Pokemon Moon.


----------



## X Equestris (Mar 28, 2017)

Finished up a playthrough of Fallout 4, and now I'm on to my first run through Fallout 3.


----------



## Chessie (Mar 29, 2017)

X Equestris said:


> Finished up a playthrough of Fallout 4, and now I'm on to my first run through Fallout 3.



Nice! I actually just returned to Fallout 4. Did have it on survival mode but that's...ahem...not enjoyable. So, back to recording Chloe's adventures on youtube it is.


----------



## Lisselle (Apr 7, 2017)

World of Warcraft, this will be my thirteenth year.
I haven't played since early November because I'm in a 'writing cycle' at the moment. I cannot write AND play WoW, so I have to, obviously, stop doing one to indulge in the other.
Last week I finished my third book in a Trilogy I've been working on for 8 years, and suddenly that 'burned out feeling' is hitting me, and I keep looking at the BattleNet link on my desktop and thinking, "I'll just log my Trader on..." But I'm going to deny the lure and push on with a  re-write of Book one through to book three, whilst it's all still fresh in my mind.

And then I can reward myself with a game of WoW, and Legion is SO great! I'm missing it. I never cancel my sub, so it's there, waiting for me. 

When I need a break from writing I play Age of Mythology, Doom or Diablo 3, but usually only for 10 minutes every four days or so. I've set up a Windows 95 system for my son and have been playing Xwing vs Tie Fighter, still a fun game!


----------



## Mythopoet (Apr 8, 2017)

Lisselle said:


> World of Warcraft, this will be my thirteenth year.
> I haven't played since early November because I'm in a 'writing cycle' at the moment. I cannot write AND play WoW, so I have to, obviously, stop doing one to indulge in the other.
> Last week I finished my third book in a Trilogy I've been working on for 8 years, and suddenly that 'burned out feeling' is hitting me, and I keep looking at the BattleNet link on my desktop and thinking, "I'll just log my Trader on..." But I'm going to deny the lure and push on with a  re-write of Book one through to book three, whilst it's all still fresh in my mind.
> 
> ...



Wow! I am seriously impressed by your self-discipline. You must be dying to get back with the recent update.


----------



## Lisselle (Apr 8, 2017)

Mythopoet said:


> Wow! I am seriously impressed by your self-discipline. You must be dying to get back with the recent update.



I am!
I just don't want to lose my writing momentum. Luckily I've never been a big raider. 

Do you play? Is the update fabulous?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aryth (Apr 8, 2017)

Lisselle said:


> World of Warcraft, this will be my thirteenth year.
> I haven't played since early November because I'm in a 'writing cycle' at the moment. I cannot write AND play WoW, so I have to, obviously, stop doing one to indulge in the other.
> Last week I finished my third book in a Trilogy I've been working on for 8 years, and suddenly that 'burned out feeling' is hitting me, and I keep looking at the BattleNet link on my desktop and thinking, "I'll just log my Trader on..." But I'm going to deny the lure and push on with a  re-write of Book one through to book three, whilst it's all still fresh in my mind.
> 
> And then I can reward myself with a game of WoW, and Legion is SO great! I'm missing it. I never cancel my sub, so it's there, waiting for me.



Reading this made me laugh and smile! WoW was a huge part of my childhood. Both of my parents, my siblings, aunt, cousin and grandmother all played. Guild members became real good friends and would come visit us. It was all about the community for me, since I wasn't that great a player.  

Maybe I'll just reactivate...

You make a good point about not being able to write and play WoW! I feel I can't play and go to school, and since I'm back in school again, well. That's that!


----------



## Lisselle (Apr 8, 2017)

Aryth said:


> Reading this made me laugh and smile! WoW was a huge part of my childhood. Both of my parents, my siblings, aunt, cousin and grandmother all played. Guild members became real good friends and would come visit us. It was all about the community for me, since I wasn't that great a player.
> 
> Maybe I'll just reactivate...
> 
> You make a good point about not being able to write and play WoW! I feel I can't play and go to school, and since I'm back in school again, well. That's that!



That's so fabulous! I play WoW with my sister and my three children, it's s great family 'outing' hah. 
The community is wonderful, and when we meet toxic people we all block them, easy! 

It's a fun game. When I'm not playing I'm filled with memories and feelings from the game; different songs and events and zones. And when I'm playing all my memories are of my books, the people I've created and the lore. 

Never content! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mythopoet (Apr 9, 2017)

I play MMOs with my husband. WoW was the first we played together.  We just recently reactivated after being discontent in other games.


----------



## FifthView (Apr 9, 2017)

Persona 5 arrived about five days ago, and I've already put in over 20 hours. The main story is supposed to last about 80+ hours, and you have some options for drawing out each gameplay "day," so it could last 100+ hours.

I'm loving it. But there are some mild quibbles. I'll just mention one obliquely:  The character Morgana should have the title Lord of Exposition.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Apr 9, 2017)

I subscribed to the Humble Monthly bundle a while back and in the last batch the game _Morphblade_ showed up. It's a simple abstract game about moving between hexes that change your abilities, and about avoiding/defeating enemies. It's on Steam.


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Apr 11, 2017)

Fire Emblem Fates Revelation.

I'm planning a Classic run for Birthright. Eek.


----------



## La Volpe (Apr 12, 2017)

TheCrystallineEntity said:


> Fire Emblem Fates Revelation.
> 
> I'm planning a Classic run for Birthright. Eek.



Nice. I'm busy with Fire Emblem Awakening right now. Classic/Hard.


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Apr 12, 2017)

^I tried that once. By Chapter 13, I only had half an army, literally.


----------



## La Volpe (Apr 13, 2017)

TheCrystallineEntity said:


> ^I tried that once. By Chapter 13, I only had half an army, literally.



I'm one of those people who can't bear to lose anyone, so I reset if someone dies. I.e. I end up doing the same chapter over and over a lot of the time.

I feel like I might want to try accepting deaths in a playthrough one of these days, but I don't think I'd be able to handle the stress, ha. Not with all those guys wielding killer axes. (Also, it would probably be impossible to keep any fliers alive; there always seems to be archer coming out of nowhere.)


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Apr 14, 2017)

^Yeah...I'll be worried about Sakura and Azura the most on Classic Birthright. Although I suppose if Corrin falls it's Game Over anyway, so that could be a backup plan if too many characters die.


----------



## Chessie (Apr 20, 2017)

I might play Skyrim forever. It's so entertaining.

Swindler's Den: my assassin and her husband were cornered in a hallway leading into a room full of high level bandits. They picked a handful of them off, one by one, luring them into the hallway (illusion spells lol). She then proceeded to pile the bodies at the room's entrance because she couldn't get past the bandit mage and his stupid lightning. Ritual Stone resurrected all of bodies—used their own friends to kill off the rest of the bandits, chased them down and around into the upstairs part of the cave, beheaded three in a row, and went on with her life.

Holy shit. Why do I find this so amusing?!


----------



## pmmg (Apr 20, 2017)

No time for video games for me anymore. Last game I played to its finish was, I think, Dead Space 2. And even then it had been a while since I had played another.


----------



## Gryphos (Apr 20, 2017)

I'm currently having a lot of fun with _Horizon Zero Dawn_. The basic premise: in a post-apocalyptic future, humanity has reverted to a primitive tribal society whilst animal-like machines roam the earth. Your protagonist hunts these machines while trying to figure out her own origins and the nature of the world before the fall.

The open-world elements are deftly handled, with the developers evidently having realised that the sheer size of a map means nothing unless it's filled with interesting things to interact with. There's no tedious collectibles scattered everywhere, and all the side-objectives are each fulfilling in their own way. And the story so far is definitely compelling. Overall, would recommend.


----------



## Tom (Apr 20, 2017)

The hype surrounding the release of Mass Effect: Andromeda made me miss ME3, so I dug it out to make a new Shep. It's been a while since I last played so the controls took some readjusting to, and the graphics look a little stilted after returning to the game a couple years down the road. Still a solid experience, with a nice balance of storytelling and gameplay. And it was fun to get back to playing a renegade infiltrator.


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Apr 20, 2017)

So...do I pick up Tales of the Abyss again from where I left off while level-grinding, or try for the third time to finish Rune Factory 4 all the way through, or wait patiently for my two Castlevania DS games to arrive? Hmm...
Or do none of that and spend $430+ on Clamp Manga, the Clockwork Princess manga, and the PSP version of Hiiro no Kakera from Japan?! ARGH!


----------



## La Volpe (Apr 21, 2017)

Chessie said:


> I might play Skyrim forever. It's so entertaining.
> 
> Swindler's Den: my assassin and her husband were cornered in a hallway leading into a room full of high level bandits. They picked a handful of them off, one by one, luring them into the hallway (illusion spells lol). She then proceeded to pile the bodies at the room's entrance because she couldn't get past the bandit mage and his stupid lightning. Ritual Stone resurrected all of bodies—used their own friends to kill off the rest of the bandits, chased them down and around into the upstairs part of the cave, beheaded three in a row, and went on with her life.
> 
> Holy shit. Why do I find this so amusing?!



Ah, good times.

When I get strong enough to one-hit a skeleton with an arrow, they'd come running up to me with their swords and I'll shoot them just before they reach me. Then I get to watch them fall apart in the little killshot cutscene thing, with the bones scattering while still being carried forward by the momentum. I find this strangely amusing to watch.


----------



## volzu (Apr 23, 2017)

MUME - a text-based game inspired by Lord of The Rings. Full fantasy based game, all the fantasy runs in your head. Awesome thing. And many of the players themselves are all fantasy fans as I've noticed. Some of them have joined the ranks of game makers who write descriptions, stories for the game etc. Fun stuff.
Game can be found here - MUME - Multi Users in Middle-earth


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Apr 23, 2017)

I'm playing Castlevania Order of Ecclessia. So far, apart from the bosses, it's not as hard as I thought it would be. I guess playing Symphony of the Night and Dawn of Sorrow helped.


----------



## Mindfire (Apr 24, 2017)

Just finished Rise of the Tomb Raider, now playing Horizon: Zero Dawn.


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (May 9, 2017)

I'm determined to finish Rune Factory 4 eventually.


----------



## Aurora (May 15, 2017)

Big time Fallout lover from early days, also Wasteland. Anything dystopian, really.


----------



## Mindfire (May 16, 2017)

Three words: HORIZON. ZERO. DAWN. This game is so awesome, I might buy a PS4 Pro just to play it over again with better graphics. And I'm not even that far along the main story yet.


----------



## Ireth (May 16, 2017)

If tabletop games count... I recently joined a group who are playing Princess: the Hopeful, a fan-made splat of World of Darkness. Basically you play as a Sailor Moon-esque magical girl (or boy, or other; they're not restrictive about gender) in the World of Darkness universe, and you gain your powers from your innate hope and belief that no matter how dark things get, it'll turn out okay in the end.


----------



## skip.knox (May 16, 2017)

Agreed on Horizon: Zero Dawn. Best game I've played, period.

Playing Resident Evil 7 right now. Dishonored 2 is on deck.


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (May 16, 2017)

I beat Rune Factory 4...at last! After nine in game years. Phew. Well, technically it's not complete until I unlock New Game +, but I only have to get everyone's relationship points up to ten. 

I'm also playing the Clannad visual novel. I like it almost as much as the anime.


----------



## Steerpike (May 19, 2017)

I finished the story line for Horizon: Zero Dawn. Still have side quests etc. to complete. I also have Far Cry: Primal, which I quite like so far.


----------



## Lisselle (May 19, 2017)

I have just levelled my Demon Hunter to 120 in Warcraft. 
I love her fight animations, and the lore is great. She is a lot of fun to play. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bestellen (May 20, 2017)

The next game I'm looking forward to is Tomb Raider once it comes out on PS4


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (May 27, 2017)

I'm playing Dragon Quest VIII on the 3DS and Fire Emblem Echoes, both of which I just got today.


----------



## Noxius (May 30, 2017)

I've started a new, heavily modded skyrim playhrough (mostly making the world more pretty and adding a lot of quests). And I have my thrid Witcher 3 playthrough on deathmarch and new game+ waiting for me  
(I should really focus more on my finals than doing this... but geralt and my skyrim char need me!)


----------



## Relothius (Jun 2, 2017)

So I just got a new laptop and I was trying out Overwatch during the free weekend. Remind me of how I love competitive games besides RPGs. I used to learn much about fighting games especially the anime ones, like Blazblue and Persona 4 Arena Ultimax. Plus in Overwatch you have to rely on teamwork, which make things in competitive a lot more interesting for me (besides improving my individual skills). And right now I watch a lot of pro plays in youtube and twitch.

Definitely gonna buy Overwatch when I have the money.


----------



## pmmg (Jun 2, 2017)

My son plays team fortress and likes it better than overwatch. I think team fortress is free. Maybe you would enjoy it too


----------



## Relothius (Jun 2, 2017)

Thanks for the suggestion  though I love overwatch more because it felt more lively, colorful, and diverse than team fortress. And more polished than Paladins (a game that looks almost the same as overwatch but free)


----------



## Steerpike (Jun 5, 2017)

Morrowind.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Jun 5, 2017)

Got pulled back into Diablo III again. New season just started, so I'm levelling a HC Witch Doctor.


----------



## Mythopoet (Jun 12, 2017)

Husband and I have tired of WoW again and have started playing FFXIV. We've actually tried to play it a couple of other times. It always fails to pull me in even though so much about it seems so attractive. This time we've developed a better plan. I designed my character on more general lines. I tend to design character with specific traits and personality and name to go with a certain class, but in this game you're really intended to use a single character and train them in any "jobs" you want and then just switch between jobs as needed. Not an approach I'm used to, but I'm trying to play along this time. (I tend to approach characters with an RP mentality even when I don't end up RPing.) Also we're going to level up as fast as possible so I can use the cosmetic system. Without it everything feels more dull. lol


----------



## skip.knox (Jun 12, 2017)

Dishonored 2. It's fine, but Horizon: Zero Dawn has set such a high standard, every game since then has been little better than fine.


----------



## Steerpike (Jun 12, 2017)

skip.knox said:


> Dishonored 2. It's fine, but Horizon: Zero Dawn has set such a high standard, every game since then has been little better than fine.



Horizon was excellent. I've been enjoying Far Cry Primal. It's not Horizon, but it has been fun trying to build up my village.


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Jun 16, 2017)

I'm playing Clannad, with only three more routes until After Story.


----------



## Steerpike (Jun 16, 2017)

May try Nioh soon.


----------



## fiera43 (Jun 19, 2017)

The game I'm playing at the moment is Final Fantasy 6, just finished Xenosage.


----------



## Mythos (Jun 24, 2017)

I started playing The Witcher 3 a while ago when my brother recommended it, and I am currently working my way through the books. Its enjoyable in a fun, comfortable fantasy trope way.


----------



## La Volpe (Jun 25, 2017)

I've finally started Fallout: New Vegas (as Banten will be pleased to hear). So far, it feels much cooler than Fallout 3, and I'm enjoying it quite a bit.

I'm also busy with Final Fantasy IV.


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Jun 25, 2017)

I'm nearly done Clannad, and then I'm going to try finishing Rune Factory 4.


----------



## skip.knox (Jun 26, 2017)

Started Metal Gear: The Phantom Pain today. I really want to like it but the Prologue was heavy-handed, baffling and frankly rather boring. I sincerely hope the game opens out. We just got to Afghanistan.

Otherwise, I'll have to go back to FFXIV, which early phases were juvenile and stilted. After several months of top-notch games (Fallout 4, Tomb Raider, Far Cry, Uncharted, Horizon: Zero Dawn), I find I have little patience for second-rate. Fussy me.


----------



## CF WELBURN (Aug 17, 2017)

In the wake of The Witcher 3 and Dark Souls 3 (both excellent), I'm in need of a few shorter games before embarking on another hour-eating rpg. Currently enjoying Life is Strange and have Last guardian to play...


----------



## Aurora (Aug 17, 2017)

Um...kind of a creepy thing but I uploaded a mod in Fallout 4 that brings back the player character's spouse to life. It's weird seeing him alive but kind of fun at the same time. I may not sleep tonight.


----------



## Reaver (Aug 17, 2017)

I know it's over two years old, but I've started playing *Batman: Arkham Knight* again because it's one of the most kick ass games ever.


----------



## skip.knox (Aug 17, 2017)

I've got you beat, @Reaver--my wife and I are playing Uncharted 2. 

We played 4 and enjoyed it so much we bought the remastered package deal of the first three games. It's surprising how well even the original Uncharted holds up. We're nearly done with 2, looking forward to 3. We should finish in time to dive into Lost Legacy.

(FTR, gave up on FF15. What a horribly designed game!)


----------



## Reaver (Aug 18, 2017)

The storytelling of the Uncharted games is, in my opinion, top tier. The same can be said for the Batman Arkham series: Arkham Asylum, Arkham City and Arkham Knight.


----------



## skip.knox (Aug 18, 2017)

I keep wanting to like the Arkham games, but could not get into the gameplay. Plus, it's tough playing games where so much of the screen is so dark. One of the (many) reasons I enjoyed Horizon: Zero Dawn is because I could *see*.


----------



## Tom (Aug 25, 2017)

Today I found Loved, this fascinating little flash game. Its choice system splits into two paths: obey the abusive narrator who instructs you to put yourself in harm's way, or defy them and go your own way. The graphics change depending on your choice, becoming more chaotic and colorful as you make "disobedient" choices. It's in interesting psychological experiment in authority and how we're taught to respond to it.


----------



## Reaver (Sep 7, 2017)

Currently playing Horizon Zero Dawn. It's an altogether amazing game.


----------



## Tom (Sep 7, 2017)

I started a new Dragon Age: Origins playthrough the other day. Tabris origin this time. There are newer games with better graphics out there, but I always seem to come back to Origins.


----------



## CelestialAeon (Sep 20, 2017)

Planescape: Torment remake is currently going and I love it as much as the original when it was released. The best crpg ever in my books, still! Also playing Banner Saga 2, I loved the first episode, it was one of the few games that has actually made me cry. So intense.


----------



## Laggy (Oct 2, 2017)

Telltale's The Walking Dead. I'm already terrible at decision making, and this game just throws so many hard ones at you.


----------



## Saigonnus (Oct 4, 2017)

Playing Skyrim. Decided to try a very traditional wizard.(i.e. no armor, limited weaponry) at level 27 presently as a pretty badass conjurer/evoker.


----------



## Steerpike (Oct 4, 2017)

Nier: Automata. So far, good game.


----------



## halfdan (Oct 5, 2017)

Xcom2 Addon, Total War Warhammer 2


----------



## Chessie2 (Oct 13, 2017)

Saigonnus said:


> Playing Skyrim. Decided to try a very traditional wizard.(i.e. no armor, limited weaponry) at level 27 presently as a pretty badass conjurer/evoker.


Nice! I recently started my assassin illusionist up again and she's adventuring with Marcurio somewhere in the Rift. She's about to ditch him for Onmund though.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Oct 13, 2017)

I just finished my latest chapter I've been struggling with for the last few days, and as a treat/reward I bought Hob on Steam. I've read good things about it, and the videos I've seen look interesting too.


----------



## Reaver (Oct 23, 2017)

Horizon Zero Dawn again because I finally found the kickass Shield-Weaver armor.  This is me using two Ravagers and a Watcher to take down a Thunderjaw.


----------



## skip.knox (Oct 24, 2017)

I'm not playing anything. I'm bouncing from one foot to the other waiting for the Horizon Zero Dawn DLC.


----------



## Reaver (Oct 24, 2017)

skip.knox said:


> I'm not playing anything. I'm bouncing from one foot to the other waiting for the Horizon Zero Dawn DLC.


Looking forward to that DLC. I think it's out sometime next month.


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Oct 24, 2017)

Pokemon Blue Rescue Team.


----------



## Antonius (Jan 4, 2018)

Motorsport Manager and RPGMaker MV.


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Jan 4, 2018)

Persona 4 Golden.


----------



## skip.knox (Jan 5, 2018)

What Became of Edith Finch
Definitely a change of pace from previous game, Wolfenstein 2.


----------



## Chessie2 (Jan 14, 2018)

I feel like such a stupid nerd but I've been totally hooked on the Diner Dash app for the past week. It's crazy addictive.


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Jan 18, 2018)

Persona 4 Golden! I'm on a quest to rescue Nanako and slowly collect what I need to make Yoshitsune invincible.


----------



## Chessie2 (Jan 20, 2018)

Getting back into Skyrim and Fallout has made me realize how much I missed recording and sharing my vids on youtube. Anyone else here have a gaming channel? I'm currently trying to spruce mine up.


----------



## Saigonnus (Jan 23, 2018)

I recently picked up a PS4. Got Fallout 4 and Call of Duty WWII... both excellent games. Truthfully I really enjoy playing Fallout 4 on Survival mode... it's pretty challenging when you start and only gets moderately easier as you gain experience and get to the nitty-gritty of the game dynamics.


----------



## Antonius (Jan 29, 2018)

Picked up Monster Hunter: World over the weekend. Love this franchise.


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Jan 30, 2018)

Dragon Quest IX. I beat the hardest non-legacy boss yesterday.


----------



## X Equestris (Feb 5, 2018)

I've been going through both seasons of Telltale's Batman.  The twists on the established mythos are nice, often surprising, and utilizing both Bruce Wayne and Batman in furthering the story is something I don't think has been done in any other games.  

Overall, I'd say they're the best Telltale titles since The Walking Dead.


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Feb 8, 2018)

Pokemon Pearl. i forgot how fun it is.


----------



## Mytherea (Feb 26, 2018)

The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt. It's gone and devoured my free time. As part of the download bundle, I got the soundtrack, so it's now my working/writing music, too.


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Feb 26, 2018)

Mother 3. I've gone Mother crazy.


----------



## James The Dragon Dude (Mar 11, 2018)

Dragon Age Inquisition, not a perfect game and I can see why someone wouldn't like it but I rather love it! 

Also, the PS4 Ratchet and Clank reimagining, love the series, been a fan since I was 8!


----------



## raygungoth (Mar 13, 2018)

Been playing Ark, PSO2, and Fallout 2.

I want to get back into Starbound. I never finished my goal of hand-building an entire planet.


----------



## Yora (Mar 14, 2018)

I've dug up Settlers II after some 20 years. Still a fun and nice looking game. Though just like all the way back, I lost interest once I got to the level where the enemies begin to attack you first. Somehow it drastically changes the very slow optimal settlement building gameplay.


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Mar 14, 2018)

Rune Factory 4.


----------



## xkara (Mar 17, 2018)

I'm sitting on the couch watching my fiancé play Skyrim (on the Switch). I played so much of this game on and off over the years since its release. I wish I was more engaged with the story and lore, because there's so much to explore!

Not a video game, but a board game: I've been collecting the different packs for Hero Realms, a fantasy deck-building card game. It made me realize one reason I like fantasy themed media so much more than sci-fi: I feel that the Fantasy genre tends to focus a little more on characters and individuals, perhaps diverse races (which can be hit or miss for me) and creatures. Hero Realms seems very character focused. You can get a guild mage or a cutthroat street thug on your side. Star Realms, which is created by the same company, is all about collecting ships and bases, which lacks the sort of personality I see so much in Fantasy. In the same strain, I haven't been playing Magic: The Gathering, but my fiancé plays that, and I've started reading the stories for it.


----------



## skip.knox (Mar 17, 2018)

Just got the Curse of the Pharoahs DLC for Assassin's Creed. The scope of this game is truly impressive. And if you get tired of endless battles, Discovery Mode lets you just wander, which is surprisingly interesting in itself.


----------



## Black Dragon (Mar 17, 2018)

skip.knox said:


> Just got the Curse of the Pharoahs DLC for Assassin's Creed. The scope of this game is truly impressive. And if you get tired of endless battles, Discovery Mode lets you just wander, which is surprisingly interesting in itself.


I just purchased this DLC myself, although I haven't had an opportunity to play it yet.  Thus far Assassin's Creed Origins has not disappointed.


----------



## xkara (Mar 17, 2018)

Interestingly enough, my fiancé and I have a copy of Assassin's Creed: Origins. It doesn't seem to have captured his attention, which is a bummer for me, because I'd really like to watch him play it!


----------



## Gurkhal (Mar 30, 2018)

A little of this and a little of that. But right now I'm trying to clear some mods in Mount&Blade.


----------



## Orc Knight (Mar 30, 2018)

Thanks to TheCrystalineEntity, I am playing Rune Factory 4.


----------



## xkara (Mar 31, 2018)

Orc Knight said:


> Thanks to TheCrystalineEntity, I am playing Rune Factory 4.


Ditto that.


----------



## World Anvil (Apr 14, 2018)

I have started playing a new mod for Iron Hearts IV which converts the game into Fallout New Vegas Grand strategy game and it makes me want SO much to write a new post apocalyptic world!


----------



## FilipePassosCoelho (Apr 18, 2018)

once in a blue moon, Guild Wars 2. although I have so many great RPGs to finish: tyranny, pillars of eternity, divinity original sin, witcher 3.... skyrim is a never ending game so, let's disregard that one.


----------



## ThunderAngel (Apr 18, 2018)

FilipePassosCoelho said:


> once in a blue moon, Guild Wars 2. although I have so many great RPGs to finish: tyranny, pillars of eternity, divinity original sin, witcher 3.... skyrim is a never ending game so, let's disregard that one.




I used to play Guild Wars 2; excellent MMORPG! Nowadays, I've gotten into designing my own games.


----------



## FilipePassosCoelho (Apr 19, 2018)

ThunderAngel said:


> I used to play Guild Wars 2; excellent MMORPG! Nowadays, I've gotten into designing my own games.


that's awesome, do you use proper tools or software like RPG Maker?


----------



## ThunderAngel (Apr 19, 2018)

Thanks.  I work with Unity3D and the Blender Game Engine.


----------



## Gurkhal (Apr 19, 2018)

TrippleA, but it seems the system breaks down at around turn 40.


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Jun 1, 2018)

Castlevania Order of Ecclesia.


----------



## Ankari (Jun 1, 2018)

I'm currently playing the new God of War. I hate myself and selected the harder (not the hardest, just below it) level. The encounters are challenging enough (read this as I have to fight the same opponent 20 times before I beat them) that I feel a sense of accomplishment.

I've actually beaten the main story line but, like most games, there's extra content. You can wrap up all the side quests and tackle the main prize: defeating the nine corrupted Valkyrie. I'm working on number five.

For anyone a fan of the God of War franchise, who loves a great story, and can appreciate violence, this is your game.


----------



## skip.knox (Jun 1, 2018)

Wife and I just finished God of War. I had not seen the franchise since the original, which I found overwhelming and never tried the others. I'm glad I did this one, though. It's quite good. 

Hate the Valkyries. Buncha cheaters. 8)


----------



## Orc Knight (Jun 7, 2018)

Been going a little old school lately, playing a bit of Knights of the Old Republic on the weekends. And a few of the other Bioware lineup. And Puzzle Quest.


----------



## Tom (Jun 8, 2018)

Orc Knight said:


> Been going a little old school lately



Same here! I recently found a copy of StarCraft '98 at a garage sale, still in-box with strategy books and everything. It remains to be seen whether it runs on my PC, but I'm pretty excited. 

Last year when I was taking classes with a different graphic design professor (who was...an experience to have a class with), we'd have StarCraft nights in her computer lab. Anyone who was still on campus after her last class would come down and we'd throw it up on the projector and play for hours. Ended up breaking the original disk because we played it so much...Good times.


----------



## Chessie2 (Jun 8, 2018)

Anyone else here looking forward to Bethesda's E3 Conference?


----------



## Tom (Jun 9, 2018)

Chessie2 said:


> Anyone else here looking forward to Bethesda's E3 Conference?


Yes, but with crossed fingers. Bethesda has been very gung-ho about multiplayer online games recently, and that's not my cup of tea, so I've been nervous with all the rumors swirling around that that's what Fallout 76 might be. I really hope they announce a new Elder Scrolls game, but unfortunately that seems unlikely at the moment. 

I'm also excited to learn more about Anthem, the new title in development at Bioware. Maybe they'll also give some info about the next Dragon Age installment, but because they're pushing Anthem so aggressively right now I don't think they will.


----------



## Chessie2 (Jun 9, 2018)

Yeah, I don't think we're likely to see an Elder Scrolls game. Howard mentioned in an interview not too long ago that they had several other games they were working on and ES6 wasn't one of them, if I remember correctly. And I totally agree with you about multi-player. I'm not into those either. I have a feeling 76 might be that...so we'll see. I guess we'll know in a few more hours, huh?


----------



## Ankari (Jun 9, 2018)

skip.knox said:


> Wife and I just finished God of War. I had not seen the franchise since the original, which I found overwhelming and never tried the others. I'm glad I did this one, though. It's quite good.
> 
> Hate the Valkyries. Buncha cheaters. 8)



After four nights, three hours each, I finally beat the final Valkyrie Queen. That was a tough one. When I ripped off her wings, I couldn't suppress my smile. That as a tough fight.

The challenge came mostly from my refusal to set the difficulty level to normal. I beat the entire game on the harder setting, I'd beat this Queen too!.


----------



## Black Dragon (Jun 10, 2018)

For Father's Day my wife and kids are getting me the new Zelda game, Breath of the Wild.  I heard some good things about it, so I'm looking forward to giving it a try.


----------



## Chessie2 (Jun 10, 2018)

Fallout 76...yeah no.


----------



## Tom (Jun 11, 2018)

I can't believe Bethesda announced Elder Scrolls 6! It's finally happening! The teaser they showed didn't give away much about the setting and I'm really hoping it's Hammerfell.


----------



## Ankari (Jun 11, 2018)

The teaser also mentioned that Elder Scrolls VI would come out for the next generation console. From what I can tell, we'll need to wait another 2 or 3 years. PS5 Isn't expected to launch until 2019 or 2020.

But this thread is about what are we playing now. I'm now working on completing Horizon: Zero Dawn. From what I can tell, I'm about 2 or 3 hours from completing the main story line.

I'm also trying out an older game, Beyond: Two Souls. It's the one with Ellen Paige as the protagonist. The game mechanics is unintuitive, but I like the story.


----------



## Chessie2 (Jun 12, 2018)

Tom said:


> I can't believe Bethesda announced Elder Scrolls 6! It's finally happening! The teaser they showed didn't give away much about the setting and I'm really hoping it's Hammerfell.


WHAT?! I left the live stream early. Totally looking this up right now.


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Jun 12, 2018)

There's still no news on the FFVII remake. Maybe next year.


----------



## FifthView (Jul 24, 2018)

I recently finished Uncharted: A Thief's End, wrapping up the whole series. Really loved the series, and Thief's End was great.

Last few days, I've been playing Horizon Zero Dawn. Loving it too. Its gameplay feels like a cross between Far Cry 4 (loved it), Far Cry Primal (liked it, but got bored eventually), and maybe a little of Skyrim (liked it, but got bored with it.)

The exploration aspect in Horizon Zero Dawn feels a lot like my very first days ever playing WoW so long ago—a feeling I've been trying to rediscover.


----------



## tbaron (Aug 29, 2018)

I am playing the old snes game gemfire.  It is a great conquest game with mages, dragons, and monsters.  I get lost for hours playing this game.


----------



## Gurkhal (Aug 30, 2018)

Mount&Blade: Warbands over, and over, and over again.


----------



## Mythopoet (Sep 25, 2018)

I'm SOOOOOO happy to be back playing The Lord of the Rings Online. I stopped for a long time because my husband was bored with it and we play MMOs together. It's just not as fun alone. But now he's interested again and I'm loving it! LOTRO is the MMO after my own heart.


----------



## Gurkhal (Sep 25, 2018)

Commander: The Great War - And on a bonus side I've finally managed to figure out how to keep Russia in the war without it being steam rolled by the Germans and Habsburg troops.

The way things are going I feel that Britain is the one coming with all the expensive toys like tanks, aircraft and such, the Russians just hold the positions and tie down Central Powers troops while the French are doing the actual work of winning the war on the ground and driving into Germany. The Belgians and Italians pull in some too but on a secondary level.

I do wonder if the Bulgarians will be suicidal to join the war with Entante troops across the Rhine and in Munich while the Italians have liberated the Balkans? But it might be scripted so I don't see it as unlikely that they will join in.

EDITED: And now the Habsburgs have surrendered and thus its essentially only to crush Germany and march with my army with its air cover up the coast and finish off the Ottomans as well. Things are going great.


----------



## skip.knox (Sep 25, 2018)

Tomb Raider, Shadow of. This one's much the same as previous, yet feels more gruesome somehow. Visually gorgeous, though. Balanced gameplay, which my diminished response times much appreciate.


----------



## Gurkhal (Sep 25, 2018)

Having finished a campaign in the Commander: Great War I turn to an age old classic. Age of Wonders I. Its been some time, in fact alot of time, but I feel that I should finally finish this little classic and get it done. Plus I haven't played a classical fantasy game in a while.


----------



## skip.knox (Sep 25, 2018)

Commander: Great War turn based? I ask as a long-time fan of Panzer General.


----------



## Gurkhal (Sep 26, 2018)

skip.knox said:


> Commander: Great War turn based? I ask as a long-time fan of Panzer General.



Its indeed very much a turn-based game.


----------



## skip.knox (Sep 26, 2018)

Looks good. I don't play on Steam but this one tempts me. Brings back fond memories of the old Avalon Hill board game, 1914. Played the heck out of that.


----------



## Gurkhal (Sep 26, 2018)

Never played Avalon's "1914" but I can recommend C:TGR. 

Its lean more towards simplicity than being very complex so you can learn it fairly fast and from my experience its also very fun and fighting the war from 1914 and onwards does not take weeks but can probably be done in about ten hours or so in total. But I haven't clocked the timer on this or made notes. Still its a bit complex so that the nuances of the Great War don't get lost.

The only critical remarks I can make is that infantry is probably a bit to powerful as you can, or at least I could with the Entante, win the war with limited investment into artillery and while I compensated with a powerful air force that let me rule the skies, I don't think they provided as critical support as artillery would have done. So in the end it was mostly unsupported infantry that won the war. This could of course be me playing with the Entante and so with large manpower reserves but, yeah, infantry might be a bit to powerful without proper support from artillery.

And on a personal note, as a cavalry fan, finding uses for cavalry was of course pretty fun. I made some memorable raids into enemy territory or around flanks to attack aircraft and artillery or finish or retreating infantry. At time it went south and the cavalry was wiped out but more often the cavalry took a battering before they retreated behind friendly infantry and reinforced for the next charge.


----------



## Gurkhal (Oct 2, 2018)

Playing Crusader Kings 2 and going with Asturias. So far its been a bunch of fails to play with this kingdom but I'm hoping for a change somehow.


----------



## Gurkhal (Oct 6, 2018)

Finished the old classic, at least for me, "Return to Castle Wolfenstein" the other day. Damn, that game was scary, and I remember that when I was a kid I could only play like a single room at a time. Good stuff.


----------



## TheKillerBs (Oct 11, 2018)

Gurkhal said:


> Playing Crusader Kings 2 and going with Asturias. So far its been a bunch of fails to play with this kingdom but I'm hoping for a change somehow.


What start date?


----------



## Gurkhal (Oct 11, 2018)

TheKillerBs said:


> What start date?



Earliest in AD 769, I think it is. The Franks normally fall into civil wars and fracture while the Lombards content themselves with civil wars. So little help to be gained from my co-religionists across the mountains


----------



## TheKillerBs (Oct 11, 2018)

Gurkhal said:


> Earliest in AD 769, I think it is. The Franks normally fall into civil wars and fracture while the Lombards content themselves with civil wars. So little help to be gained by my co-religionists across the mountains


Oh yeah. Only way to survive as Asturias in the Charlemagne start date is for Charlie to create Francia or the HRE before dying and for the Karlings to push deep into Umayyad territory or hope the Umayyad sultan becomes an emperor quick enough for you to be able to swear fealty to him.


----------



## Gurkhal (Oct 11, 2018)

TheKillerBs said:


> Oh yeah. Only way to survive as Asturias in the Charlemagne start date is for Charlie to create Francia or the HRE before dying and for the Karlings to push deep into Umayyad territory or hope the Umayyad sultan becomes an emperor quick enough for you to be able to swear fealty to him.



Well, paying fealty to Carolingians or Umayyads may save the dynasty but it don't save the kingdom. Instead you've got to hold on and wait for either a Crusade, the foundation of Catholic holy orders or a miracle, to allow the Reconquista. And fight off waves of warmongering emirs on the border. So far I've seen one miracle in my games.Umayyads were overtaken by Abbasids and then the Sunni in Iberia splintered into several taifas that allowed me to take over many provinces. Although with French and Italians also working their way into Iberia the time of troubles are far from over.

I suppose you could also convert to Sunni without joining the Umayyads and so preserve the kingdom that way.


----------



## TheKillerBs (Oct 11, 2018)

Gurkhal said:


> Well, paying fealty to Carolingians or Umayyads may save the dynasty but it don't save the kingdom. Instead you've got to hold on and wait for either a Crusade, the foundation of Catholic holy orders or a miracle, to allow the Reconquista. And fight off waves of warmongering emirs on the border. So far I've seen one miracle in my games.Umayyads were overtaken by Abbasids and then the Sunni in Iberia splintered into several taifas that allowed me to take over many provinces. Although with French and Italians also working their way into Iberia the time of troubles are far from over.
> 
> I suppose you could also convert to Sunni without joining the Umayyads and so preserve the kingdom that way.


Er, it does if you wait for the Umayyads to become Hispania, though it might be difficult since the AI doesn't seem to form titular kingdoms to cheese the requirements. You'll be a vassal king of the Empire of Hispania. I think to pay fealty to the Carolingians these days you have to border them (in which case you probably don't need to pay fealty to them, since that means you've managed to take Navarra and take the fight to the Umayyads or the Carolingians have formed Francia or the HRE and _they _have the Umayyads against the ropes) so you're much better served allying with them instead.

ETA: Converting to Sunni won't put you out of harm's way. The Muslims get plenty of CBs against other Muslims, though it will make you less of an inviting target when the Umayyads need to win holy wars to avoid a decadence revolt.


----------



## Gurkhal (Oct 12, 2018)

TheKillerBs said:


> Er, it does if you wait for the Umayyads to become Hispania, though it might be difficult since the AI doesn't seem to form titular kingdoms to cheese the requirements. You'll be a vassal king of the Empire of Hispania. I think to pay fealty to the Carolingians these days you have to border them (in which case you probably don't need to pay fealty to them, since that means you've managed to take Navarra and take the fight to the Umayyads or the Carolingians have formed Francia or the HRE and _they _have the Umayyads against the ropes) so you're much better served allying with them instead.
> 
> ETA: Converting to Sunni won't put you out of harm's way. The Muslims get plenty of CBs against other Muslims, though it will make you less of an inviting target when the Umayyads need to win holy wars to avoid a decadence revolt.



I'm more worried about religious revocation of titles by the Umayyad ruler than anything if I should swear fealty. But like I said, in my games the Carolingians usually fracture themselves to hell and over the top of the world, so its me and the Celts in Brittany who goes to fight the Umayyads. 

True that converting to Sunni won't be a failsafe but I figured it would put me out of way for waves of holy wars by various emirs. And the wars to lower decadence, as you mentioned.


----------



## TheKillerBs (Oct 12, 2018)

Gurkhal said:


> I'm more worried about religious revocation of titles by the Umayyad ruler than anything if I should swear fealty. But like I said, in my games the Carolingians usually fracture themselves to hell and over the top of the world, so its me and the Celts in Brittany who goes to fight the Umayyads.
> .


Become powerful enough and the emperor will be bending over backwards to keep you happy and out of factions even if you're an infidel. At least it works for me as the Zoroastrian Duke of Tabriz in the 769 start. If you have Monks and Mystics (I think it's that one, anyway) you can falsely convert to Sunni and create a secret Catholic society and turn the Umayyads into Christians from within.


----------



## Gurkhal (Oct 16, 2018)

As part of my attempt to get into the 19th century mentality I will now make an attempt to finally finish Ultimate General: Civil War.This is probably the best American Civil War game that I've played a really nice experience. Not flawless, but really good.


----------



## Antonius (Oct 26, 2018)

Got a new PC lately so I tried out Black Desert - which is meh. Played a bit of Car Mechanic Simulator 2018 with some mods. But no new games have really caught my eyes yet.


----------



## X Equestris (Dec 1, 2018)

Got back into the Total War series lately.  Currently playing a Baktria campaign.  Easy enough so far, since most of my Eastern or Nomadic neighbors can't match Baktria's lovely hybrid roster.  

The only real issue I've had is dynasty wise.  My king must be on his sixth wife by now; they keep dying of "natural causes" before they can have any children.  At least my prince hasn't had that issue.  Still, I'm a little worried about how thin my royal family is.


----------



## ChaoticanWriter (Dec 10, 2018)

Destiny II.

Lots of it. ... I really dig how grinding doesn't feel like grinding, and that the story is much less a derpy military shooter, and much more of a "space opera".


----------



## Orc Knight (Dec 10, 2018)

Been a while since I put anything up in here. Running about four games right now. Blood Bowl 2, Jurassic World Evolution, Fallout 4 and Inquisition Martyr. Finally got an Xbox One, so putting it to use.


----------



## skip.knox (Dec 11, 2018)

OK, time to confess. I've been playing Minecraft (PS4). I'm enjoying this way more than I imagined I would. It's a zen-like experience, requiring a fairly even level of attention and concentration, even when bad guys pop up. I've been trying to figure out why I enjoy it and I think it comes to this: persistence. In Minecraft, I can build things and they stay built. I can go from modest to large to grandiose and there's no penalty for being slow or starting things only to abandon them. 

Even the fighting part is occasional enough and simple enough, it doesn't require much thought. No combo moves to learn.

Also, even though I love story-driven games, I'm enjoying this because there's no story line. I can drop in, drop out for any length of time without any loss of momentum or involvement. Just now, when I'm being pushed by a writing deadline, that's welcome.

So, yeah. I play Minecraft. Wutsittoya?


----------



## Saigonnus (Dec 12, 2018)

I too have been multitasking at games. Mostly due to the wife’s exasperation at my beating games fairly quickly. If it gives you any idea, I got Call of Duty WWII when it came out and within 3 days, had beaten all of the missions... so I am taking my time with No Man’s Sky, Fallout 4, Red Dead Redemption 2 and Just picked up Sims 4 for fun.


----------



## Gurkhal (Jan 26, 2019)

More 19th and early 20th century settings for games here. I've picked up a suggestion I got about a year ago and have thus started playing the multiplayer (although I only play private matches ) FPS "Tannanberg" set on the eastern front in the Great War. 

I started out pretty abysmal but am now improving in both tactics and markmanship in my service to the Tsar.


----------



## LordWarGod (Jan 26, 2019)

L4D2 mostly. Used to play WoW but since retail is garbage I've quit and I can't find any alternate private servers to play on. L4D2 is insanely fun though, tons of replayability value in it and it has some wild stuff going on.


----------



## Antonius (Jan 27, 2019)

Started playing FFXIV in December. I'm a bit late to the party and there's so much to do that I've never feel bored. Only bad thing, is my internet - the lag is terrible in dungeons and raids!


----------



## Saigonnus (Jan 27, 2019)

If you want a pretty challenging game. Pick up Surviving Mars. You have to build a self-sustaining colony on Mars.


----------



## FifthView (Jan 28, 2019)

I've been playing Fallout 4. I'd never played any of the Fallout games, and my impression before was "meh." But I'm really enjoying it. My biggest gripe is only that it's very time consuming. Can't accomplish much in only a few hours of play, so I end up playing even longer...


----------



## X Equestris (Jan 28, 2019)

Finished the main story of Red Dead Redemption 2 over the weekend, though I'm still working my way through the epilogue.  It packs as much emotional punch as the first one did.  Easily one of my top five games of all time.


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Feb 6, 2019)

The World Ends With You. 

I'm determined to finish it, which will probably take a long time since I've been level grinding and pin grinding just because I can.


----------



## Orc Knight (Feb 6, 2019)

Started up on Styx: Shards of Darkness. Assassins Creed mixed with a bit of Dishonored. And with a goblin as the main character. A bit of a challenge, least for me.


----------



## Orc Knight (May 11, 2019)

A bumpity bump. Playing a bit of Borderlands 2 and soon a restart into Saints Row 3 for a three day weekend. With the occasional trip back to the island chain full of dinosaurs that I set loose deliberately.


----------



## Gurkhal (May 11, 2019)

I'm playing Imperator: Rome and have a pretty good time as Macedonia smacking up various people in Anatolia, most importantly the empires left by the Antipatrid empire after having secure most of Greece and parts of the southern Balkans.

Hopefully I'll also get to fight a war against the Romans to see how good my phalanx really is, but there's plenty of time before that.


----------



## Svrtnsse (May 29, 2019)

I'm playing Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice. It's different, but very good. There's no in-game UI, but there are voices in your head constantly talking, and sometimes the things they say are actually helpful advice, and other times it's just nonsense.


----------



## skip.knox (May 29, 2019)

When I'm done here, I'm gonna go play Peggle. 

Yeah, Peggle. So?


----------



## X Equestris (Jun 6, 2019)

Dipped my toes into Empire Total War's grand campaign today; I've done the Road to Independence tutorial, the late start United States campaign, and the Warpath campaign, but I've never played the _real_ one.

Settled on Prussia, since it looks like an enjoyable challenge.  Only two territories, cut off from each other, with two much larger powers on my east and south and all their protectorates on my west.

Austria attacked by turn 4, but they were foolish enough to go after Poland-Lithuania too.  I repulsed a small invasion force, and an alliance with the Poles allowed me to invade Silesia.  Things are going much better than expected.


----------



## FifthView (Jul 31, 2019)

I made the horrible mistake of trying out *Conan Exiles* on PS4. It was one of the free PS Plus games a couple or so months ago. I'd downloaded it at the time then ignored it.

But now I'm hooked! Basically, imagine Minecraft but _gritty_. It's a survival game, with lots of collecting of resources and building. The world, the struggle, the art, are more interesting than Minecraft's.

There are some cons. You are basically thrown into the game without any sort of tutorial, so you need to Google various aspects of the game to learn how to do things and make things. There's a _lot_ of resource collecting; a number of things require an inordinate amount of resources to build. You also end up having to build a number of things just to build something else later. So the progress seems slow. It's a time killer, for sure. But I'm pretty hooked. (I play the single player version, not the online MMO version.)


----------



## Mythopoet (Aug 4, 2019)

I have to put in a plug for *FFXI*V. The recent expansion *Shadowbringers* dropped and so I returned after a hiatus due to busy life. I've always thought that the writing/storytelling in this game is better than any other MMO I've played and previous expansions were all very enjoyable and compelling with their story. But this expansion's story line... it just completely blew me away. The story was SO GOOD I would just be sitting here with my jaw dropped and chills going up and down my spine in many of the scenes.  The major villain of the expansion was so well written I can't even.... He was easily the best example of a villain made sympathetic in his motivations but NOT justified in his actions that I've ever experienced. All of the character development in this expansion including the development of the player character was just stellar. I HIGHLY recommend this game to anyone who loves good game storytelling.


----------



## Maker of Things Not Kings (Aug 5, 2019)

The only game I have made time for of late is an ongoing RPG campaign with a party set in Monte Cook's *Numenera* system.  It's been years since I've played anything online or looked into actual video games. They just seemed to gobble my time like mad!  I turned to roleplaying with a group and we always play in person, once, maybe twice a month and that works well for my game fix for now.


----------



## Jun Peng (Aug 7, 2019)

I can't stop playing Darksouls. At first I thought the game was too hard, or not fair, but one day in Anor Londo it just started clicking and next thing I knew I was hooked. I've tried playing other games, but I always end up finding myself back in those haunted lands trying new things and gearing up for invasions.


----------



## ifearsnowmen (Aug 7, 2019)

Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning for the PS3. I've played through it several times now and it's a great experience each time. The very definition of a hidden gem. I'd recommend it to anyone who enjoys fantasy games.


----------



## Orc Knight (Aug 7, 2019)

I got that one because it looked like something I'd like. I liked it, then Ellen on Outside Xbox recommended it too. Agreed completely. Though I mostly like screwing with the stories in it.


----------



## Yora (Aug 12, 2019)

Jun Peng said:


> I can't stop playing Darksouls. At first I thought the game was too hard, or not fair, but one day in Anor Londo it just started clicking and next thing I knew I was hooked. I've tried playing other games, but I always end up finding myself back in those haunted lands trying new things and gearing up for invasions.


I just finished completing Dark Souls 3. Now I am trying to complete Bloodborne.

One thing I really enjoy about them is how they give you interesting new perspectives of how a fantasy world can be, even with just generic components.


----------



## Jun Peng (Aug 13, 2019)

I love the aspects that Darksouls brings to Fantasy worlds. I especially love the themes it explores. From the visions of Aldritch to the fate of the Watchers of the Abyss, even the conclusion to Slave Knight Gael, Darksouls presses very difficult issues and never gives you a chance to really be a hero. That to me is amazing.


----------



## Gurkhal (Aug 13, 2019)

Just played through the Dark Omen map in the Winds of Magic expansion to Vermintide 2. And damn, that was a blast! My and my friend had a merry time cutting down rat-, north- and beastmen by the dozens. 

And for your information, a halberd may not look like much. But its a wonderful weapon.


----------



## CelestialGrace (Sep 19, 2019)

Until my computer went on the fritz, I was playing Terraria. At the moment I'm not playing anything - my heart isn't in it.

I know it's not really fantasy so my answer may be irrelevant.


----------



## Orc Knight (Oct 9, 2019)

I have now done some games of Hitman. Agent 47 as controlled by me, much like any assassin in the AC games has me failing stealth and running amok and hitting people with wrenches and hammers and changing disguises every few minutes.


----------



## skip.knox (Oct 10, 2019)

Borderlands 3 with wifey-poo. That girl does love her shoot-em-ups. Her rather stodgier husband is playing games he's played for years: Battle for Wesnoth, and Panzer General 2.


----------



## Yora (Oct 10, 2019)

I've recently started playing Skyrim again, and I don't understand why I am still playing. It'e always the same enemies and all places look the same, and story and NPCs aren't worth mentioning.
This should have started to get boring after 10 hours, but I still keep going back to it. Even though I have no expectation that there will be anything new or different ahead.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Oct 11, 2019)

I tried the PS4 version of Skyrim some time ago, just out of curiosity.

The graphics are alright, nice world and cool dragons, but after clearing the first dungeon and exploring the world a little I quickly lost interest on the entire thing. I understand why so many people love this game so much, but it's just not the right game for me. I very much prefer something with prettier characters and a better combat system, like Bloodborne and AC Syndicate.

At the moment I am playing a lot of Destiny again!

Reaver, which city borough is your favorite area in AC Syndicate? What is your playstyle? Do you prefer Evie or Jacob? Also, which do you think is the highest spot in Syndicate's London, the top of Saint Paul Cathedral or the top of Victoria Tower?

You should check out my _Evie Frye Pure Evil_ series of gameplay videos! XD


----------



## Yora (Oct 11, 2019)

I love playing older games that I played before. I mostly have old games, many of which I have played half a dozen times now.
But they are all games that have great story or rewarding gameplay. I can't pick a single thing about Skyrim that I find praiseworthy.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Oct 13, 2019)

Reaver said:


> Great questions Sheila! It’s hard to pick just one favorite borough because they all have their unique qualities but if I really have to choose, I’d say London is my favorite. Mostly for the exploration aspect but also the views and the action I can get into.



I love all of Westminster! It's not only the wealthiest and prettiest area of Syndicate's London, but also it features the greatest historical importance and I can climb Victoria Tower and the freaking Big Ben. That little park below Big Ben is one of my favorite areas in particular, and sunsets are often totally wonderful there.

Visiting the cloister of Westminster Abbey is one of my favorite side activities as well, and the parks! I love Saint James Park and Green Park too, they are super beautiful especially at daybreak.



Reaver said:


> My play style is a mix of stealth and straight up brawling because I switch between Evie and Jacob when the situation or mission requires it. However, I do prefer playing as Evie. She can’t take as much damage but she’s faster with the sword cane (my preferred weapon), stealthier (especially when she gets the ability to remain undetected as long as she doesn’t move) and she’s just a lot fun to play.



I just complete the missions as fast as possible, often by sheer brutal force alone even when it's not necessary, and collect the rewards. I really don't give a damn about the main story, since in my imagination Evie and Jacob are just a pair of bloodthirsty maniacs that want to take over London for their own personal criminal activities and gains.

My greatest enjoyment in Syndicate comes from free exploration and the constant murdering of Blighters, Police officers, the Grays (I am not exactly sure of what they are!) innocent civilians and the Queen's Guards alike, all have to suffer Evie's wrath! I love throwing dynamite around, and I also kidnap enemies in order to drown them at Saint James Lake.

Sometimes, even Rooks fall as fatal victims of Evie's constant atrocities.

Oh, and carriage madness... This is the best game ever!



Reaver said:


> As far as what I think is the highest point in AC Syndicate... That’s a tough call. I’d say they’re probably pretty much even but I’d give a slight edge to the top of Victoria Tower.



A tough call indeed! According to real world sources, the very top of Saint Paul Cathedral hits 111 meters above the streets, while the top of Victoria Tower's spire scores a bit over 120 meters tall. This would mean that Victoria Tower is the highest point of Syndicate's London, but there are terrain factors involved too so in the end I do not know exactly.

I'll have to check with Google Earth altitude measurements.

One thing is certain: Visiting the higher parts of Victoria Tower gives me some vertigo for real, and if a Leap of Faith was possible from the very top it would be a hell of a jump!

AC Syndicate is really a great game.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Oct 13, 2019)

This is _Evie Frye Pure Evil_ Chapter 2!






My favourite chapter of the series so far, but Chapter 1 is great too and perhaps the best way to start watching my AC Syndicate videos. You can find a lot of other Gameplay videos of mine, in my channel.

Subscribe to my channel, and I'll subscribe to yours! XD


----------



## Zander Willmore (Nov 17, 2019)

I am going old school on a couple of games.  Final Fantasy 3 on Snes and Baldur's gate on the pc.  I found an updated version that will work on windows 10.  I am loving this game.  I dont have a dnd group anymore so playing on the pc is the next best thing.


----------



## Orc Knight (Nov 17, 2019)

I've been playing The Outer World's quite a bit lately, just enjoying the insanity of the game.


----------



## Yora (Nov 17, 2019)

I played Hellgate this week. That was a really well done little experience. Gave me piles of additional ideas to flesh out the supernatural elements in my worldbuilding.


----------



## skip.knox (Nov 17, 2019)

Outer Worlds here, too. Great Fallout vibe without being too much like that game. Nice break from Borderlands3. Have given up on Red Dead. It just didn't engage me somehow, for all that I can see it's a good game.


----------



## skip.knox (Nov 18, 2019)

Postscript on Outer Worlds, I'm loving all the sly references within the game. I've spotted nods to Borderlands and to at least two SF authors. One expedition is called "The City and the Stars" and there's even someone named Clarke associated with it. There's another called "The Low Crusade" - an obvious callout to Poul Anderson's "The High Crusade"

And many more.


----------



## CelestialGrace (Nov 18, 2019)

After a few months of not being able to play Terraria I'll have my PC back and will hopeully be able to pick up from where I left off. One the days when my head is noisy, focusing on my building projects helps a lot.


----------



## FifthView (Jan 9, 2020)

I'd stopped playing Hearthstone much, then Blizzard came out with the Battlegrounds for Hearthstone.  At first, I thought I'd hate it. So I thought, meh, I'm kinda done with Hearthstone.

Except, I tried the battlegrounds and I loved it. To the point of being addicted to it.

Weird how something can just push that button unexpectedly.


----------



## Chessie2 (Jan 9, 2020)

Been hooked to death on ESO. My husband bought me the game for Christmas. I have a level 40 something Bosmer Nightblade and an Altmer Dragonknight in her teen levels. I'm really, really loving this game.


----------



## FifthView (Jan 10, 2020)

Reaver said:


> Since Netflix recently adapted The Witcher into a pretty great show, I started re-playing the only good version of the video game (in my opinion, that is) The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt (on my PS4) with all the available DLC and I must say that it holds up pretty well after all these years.



I've had a weird relationship with the Witcher games. I have Wild Hunt and once had #1 I think, but both always bored me very, very quickly. A few hours of play was all I could manage. I've tried restarting a Wild hunt game a couple times, but it fizzles for me still. However, that was before I watched the Netflix series, which I loved, so now I might find myself liking the game. (The whole early search for Yennefer in the game meant nothing to me; now it might mean something heh.) Still, I'm not sure I'll like the game mechanics much. Plus, I have a problem enjoying open world games, sometimes, and games that can have very hard combat. (Why die repeatedly? How is that supposed to be fun?) I seem to remember always dying early in my Witcher experience—plus aimlessly wandering about in the open world, unsure of where/why to go next.


----------



## Saigonnus (Jan 11, 2020)

I just finished the main story in Days Gone. I find the game lacking in few minor ways (not being able to swim, not able to stockpile molotovs, napalm or crossbow ammo) but overall, the story is very engaging, the characters are flawed yet believable and the world is interesting. Hordes are challenging, stressful, but a great addition to a zombie killing game. Some can be as large as 500 freakers.


----------



## Dragons Forever (Jan 13, 2020)

Just finished the remake of *Wonder Boy: The Dragon's Trap*, awesome game.
It was one of the first video games I ever played (way back on Game Gear!).
The soundtrack alone is worth the price of the game ^^.


----------



## Steerpike (Jan 13, 2020)

Chessie2 said:


> Been hooked to death on ESO. My husband bought me the game for Christmas. I have a level 40 something Bosmer Nightblade and an Altmer Dragonknight in her teen levels. I'm really, really loving this game.



I play that a lot. Are you on PC or console?


----------



## Saigonnus (Jan 21, 2020)

Reaver said:


> Have you played The Last of Us yet? If you haven’t, I think you’d like this game. The sequel just came out and it’s pretty great.



yes, I enjoyed it a lot despite not being that fond of zombies in general.


----------



## Yora (Jan 26, 2020)

I am continuing my last run of Baldur's Gate after a 12 months break. Man, this game is looong... Even when you already completed it six times, you can still put 100 hours into it to make it to the end.
Being 21 years old and based on 2nd Edition AD&D, the game is also clunky as hell. What I really want to play is the second game, which I think I finished only twice. Once when it came out in 2000, and once again when the expansion came out in 2001. and Because of that, I played the expansion of the second game only once, over 18 years ago.

Since Baldur's Gate was what got me into fantasy (reading Lord of the Rings was okay but had not made me pick up anything similar) and it just gotten 20 years old last winter, I wanted to play through the whole thing one more time. Now I am back on the horse and progress is looking good. Only the big expansion dungeon left (which will probably take a while) and then it's only the endgame left. I finally have all the side content done.


----------



## MrNybble (Jan 26, 2020)

Some Minecraft, Mudrunner, and Monster Hunter World.


----------



## skip.knox (Jan 26, 2020)

Been sick with the flu. Our go-to while ill is Peggle. Yes, we really do keep our old Xbox specifically so we can play the original Peggle.


----------



## Chessie2 (Jan 30, 2020)

Steerpike said:


> I play that a lot. Are you on PC or console?


PC. Though I'm going to have to start over here shortly. My husband is in the process of building me a gaming rig (for my birthday). So I have to get another copy of the game and my own steam account since I'd been briefly using his. Anyway, yeah. It's a pretty awesome game.


----------



## Nighty_Knight (Jan 31, 2020)

Reaver said:


> Since Netflix recently adapted The Witcher into a pretty great show, I started re-playing the only good version of the video game (in my opinion, that is) The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt (on my PS4) with all the available DLC and I must say that it holds up pretty well after all these years.


 Same here. Started a NG+ for the first time. Taking a slightly different route with the choices this time around as well.


----------



## Yora (Feb 1, 2020)

I am now playing Baldur's Gate 2. I think I've not really played this one in a very long time. And even the last time I played it, it didn't play it very far. I don't think I really spend much time with this game in well over 15 years, and I am actually running in some minor things I didn't know are in the game and have to work out the solution to some puzzles again. And that's still in the early parts of the game that I played several times back in the day. The later parts I am much less familiar with. Really looking forward to see how those will play like.

While the first game had a very generic standard medieval style overall, the second game has a slightly more exotic style with influences from the Planescape setting. It feels a bit like a mild version of the fantastic and alien style of Dune and Morrowind that I love so much, and playing constantly makes me want to stop and work on cool new ideas for my writing.


----------



## Steerpike (Feb 4, 2020)

Chessie2 said:


> PC. Though I'm going to have to start over here shortly. My husband is in the process of building me a gaming rig (for my birthday). So I have to get another copy of the game and my own steam account since I'd been briefly using his. Anyway, yeah. It's a pretty awesome game.



Sweet. I'm easy enough to find (Steerpike7). My main character is also a werewolf, which has been fun!


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Feb 7, 2020)

When I'm not obsessively working it's World of Warcraft, as usual. Also playing a lot of Fable on Xbox One (backwards compatible, I have all three consoles). Also Star Wars the Old Republic and a little Mass Effect.

Getting an idea why I'm a slow writer. lol


----------



## Momtoast (Feb 13, 2020)

I love Tabletop RPGs. Right now we are playing MASKS, a teenage superhero RPG using the pbta system. It's a blast. The drama rivals CW superhero shows, and it's effortless to get it to be so much fun.


----------



## Black Cat (Feb 14, 2020)

I've been in a retrogaming mood, so I've been replaying Amulets & Armor. I dunno, I've never quite found a game that scratches the same itch except perhaps some Minecraft mods. It's quite a shame because "FPS/RPG with episodic adventures" seems like it would be a more common formula.

Or maybe it is and I just haven't heard because I mostly play old games anyway...


----------



## Chessie2 (Feb 21, 2020)

Steerpike said:


> Sweet. I'm easy enough to find (Steerpike7). My main character is also a werewolf, which has been fun!


I will look you up tonight when I log on! What race is your character? I'm in an Aldmeri rp guild and it's amazing.


----------



## Chessie2 (Feb 21, 2020)

A. E. Lowan said:


> When I'm not obsessively working it's World of Warcraft, as usual. Also playing a lot of Fable on Xbox One (backwards compatible, I have all three consoles). Also Star Wars the Old Republic and a little Mass Effect.
> 
> Getting an idea why I'm a slow writer. lol


Sorry for the double post but the same. I've been roleplaying in ESO and doing no writing. Lol. -_- I actually have an entire weekend of writing planned so...


----------



## Steerpike (Feb 21, 2020)

Chessie2 said:


> I will look you up tonight when I log on! What race is your character? I'm in an Aldmeri rp guild and it's amazing.



Main character is a Wood Elf Nightblade (EP)
Also have a Dark Elf Sorceror (AD)
an Orc Dragonknight (DC)
and a Dark Elf Necro (DC)

those are level 50. 

A Redguard Warden (AD) and an Argonian Templar (EP) at levels in the 30s.


----------



## Chessie2 (Feb 24, 2020)

Steerpike said:


> Main character is a Wood Elf Nightblade (EP)
> Also have a Dark Elf Sorceror (AD)
> an Orc Dragonknight (DC)
> and a Dark Elf Necro (DC)
> ...


I couldn't find you under that name. What is your @?

I also have a Wood Elf Nightblade! She uses archery + wands. Then there's my prized Altmer Dragon knight and the Breton Dark Brotherhood assassin. I roleplay the latter two because it's been hard finding other players who do Bosmer. Poor hated Bosmer, lol. My @ is DanHirschberg if you want to look for me.


----------



## Steerpike (Feb 24, 2020)

Chessie2 said:


> I couldn't find you under that name. What is your @?
> 
> I also have a Wood Elf Nightblade! She uses archery + wands. Then there's my prized Altmer Dragon knight and the Breton Dark Brotherhood assassin. I roleplay the latter two because it's been hard finding other players who do Bosmer. Poor hated Bosmer, lol. My @ is DanHirschberg if you want to look for me.



My @ should be Steerpike7. I’ll double check it tonight, or else try to add you. I’m about to be out of town for four days but after that I’ll be back online as  normal.


----------



## Steerpike (Feb 25, 2020)

Steerpike said:


> My @ should be Steerpike7. I’ll double check it tonight, or else try to add you. I’m about to be out of town for four days but after that I’ll be back online as  normal.



Looks like we are friends now   Was heading out of town this morning—won’t be on for a few days.


----------



## Kathará (Feb 28, 2020)

When I game it's on a PS4 and I usually play ESO or Ark right now.


----------



## Asael Verity (Mar 17, 2020)

Right now I am playing World of Tanks: Tank Blitz, Final Fantasy War of the Lion, and Magic the Gathering(both online and cards).


----------



## Nighty_Knight (Mar 21, 2020)

Asael Verity said:


> Right now I am playing World of Tanks: Tank Blitz, Final Fantasy War of the Lion, and Magic the Gathering(both online and cards).


FFT (War of the Lions) is one of my all time favorite games!


----------



## Asael Verity (Mar 26, 2020)

Yes it is quite fun! especially with all the class and side quest options.


----------



## thedarknessrising (Apr 8, 2020)

I’m making some slow but sure progress in DOOM Eternal, and I’m having a blast. There’s something viscerally satisfying about chainsawing demons.


----------



## Saigonnus (May 6, 2020)

Lately, I have been playing Fallout 4 (with all the DLC), Surviving Mars on my PS4 and Europa Universalis IV on the PC. That last is kind of new for me, and it has been tough to get the dynamics of the game down.


----------



## skip.knox (May 6, 2020)

Playing Dragon Quest XI. It's deeply strange, in a variety of ways, including having as much game play post-credits as in the main game. But it's fun and it's relaxing, which is welcome after Borderlands!

Also playing a bit of Streets of Rage 4, mainly because my wife and played 2 and 3 endlessly, back in the day.


----------



## Gurkhal (May 13, 2020)

Just played Vermintide 2 and finished the last Legendary map for the Legendary Challenge with Sienna, Fort Brachsenbrücke, with a fire sword specially designed to kill every single plague monk which showed its ugly face to me. And this time, I got the last laugh.


----------



## Nighty_Knight (Jun 24, 2020)

Final Fantasy 7 remake. I’m near the end now, very impressed with how good this is. Pacing is a little off and they added a bit of filler just to add playtime to it. I didn’t like the introduction of a certain character as early as they did, it lost a good amount of the mystery surrounding him. Overall, the good outweighs the bad by a large margin, I love how the characters turned out all even more likable than original, and others with small roles for more screen time and development.


----------



## Orc Knight (Jul 3, 2020)

I decided, slightly on a whim (well, pay day helped) and having watched Outside Xbox play it, to get SnowRunner. I have gotten next to nowhere since starting, but it has surprisingly pulled me in as much as an RPG usually does.


----------



## Kalshion (Jul 3, 2020)

At the moment I have two games up, the first being FFXIV (waiting for a bloody queue, ughs) and the other being Stellaris, where I am eradicating all life in the known universe! >


----------



## Silvahkir (Aug 25, 2020)

I recently played through Outer Worlds and now Pillars of Eternity.  I am interested in how Obsidian is inserting itself in the space left by Bethesda and Bioware.   I was struck by how many fragments of writing went in to Pillars of Eternity in the "soul reading" your character can do.  At first I was overwhelmed at the prospect there could be important things buried in the details.  Overwhelmed, but feeling challenged and interested.  Then I found out that those soul memories are not tied to the main story at all (overstatement).  Kinda of sad I thought. Still playing and enjoying the nostalgic role-playing technics of older style games.


----------



## Saigonnus (Aug 26, 2020)

I recently got Stellaris; Console Edition recently, and I too am conquering all of the known universe as a xenophobic and militaristic race of humanoids... I thought I was screwed at the beginning, when my nearest competitor was literally 3 systems away; trapping on that side, but presently, I own perhaps 1/4 of the universe and haven't had my first war yet.


----------



## S.T. Ockenner (Aug 31, 2020)

Sims 4


----------



## Reaver (Aug 31, 2020)

I'm currently re-playing Assassin's Creed Origins because I'm trying to beat it on Nightmare Mode and still get all the gear, weapons, etc.  I'm doing this mostly because I love all of the A.C. games. Well...Almost all of them.


----------



## S.T. Ockenner (Aug 31, 2020)

Also, Dragon Age Inquisition


----------



## Orc Knight (Oct 2, 2020)

As of this week, a great many:
Rocket League
Goat Simulator
Power Rangers: Fight For The Grid

And as of last night, Star Wars: Squadrons. In which I give myself vertigo in awesome space fights and die a lot.


----------



## S.T. Ockenner (Oct 2, 2020)

Elder Scrolls Online and Kingdom Of Loathing


----------



## FifthView (Oct 3, 2020)

Lots of World of Warcraft these days. I'd quit for about 8 or 9 years, but returned earlier this year. Lots of time put into it. I've been making multiple alts to level, which is something I did not do much before. I'm up to 10 alts at max level. I've accomplished some achievements I never thought I would, too.


----------



## CelestialGrace (Oct 8, 2020)

Been playing a bit of PoGo and Plants VS Zombies ... now I'm looking at Among Us.


----------



## John Xavier (Oct 25, 2020)

I'm trying not to play anything at the moment (other than occasionally jumping into Caves, a basic roguelike on my phone)

However I did see a hilarious and intriguing youtube review of the game "Caves of Qud" (another roguelike but a real one) but I don't want to download it right now because I'm sure it'll be a huge time-sink.


----------



## S.T. Ockenner (Oct 27, 2020)

Sims 4, Skylanders: Swap Force, Elder Scrolls IV Oblivion, Legend Of Zelda: Breath Of The Wild.


----------



## Hir i-Chorvath (Oct 31, 2020)

Philip Overby said:


> Similar to the What Are You Reading Now? thread, this is a thread just to post and talk about what you're playing at the moment. (Not sure if this thread already exists. If it does, I can merge it later). Can be computer games, console, handheld, tabletop, card, whatever.


Just quoting this so people don't freak out. Because this definitely fits into the "whatever" category.

Dungeons & Dragons Rise of Tiamat Campaign.


----------



## SundryHen (Dec 10, 2020)

I've been playing TemTem a lot recently. It's like Pokemon, but I'm starting to love it more, as it's fresh, original, even though obviously based on Pokemon, and it was about time that someone made a different game of that type.


----------



## Saigonnus (Dec 10, 2020)

Just got back into No Man's Sky... great game! Playing on "permadeath" mode.


----------



## S.T. Ockenner (Dec 11, 2020)

Saigonnus said:


> Just got back into No Man's Sky... great game! Playing on "permadeath" mode.


Very large game too! It's like a sci-fi version of Daggerfall!


----------



## Saigonnus (Dec 11, 2020)

Dark Lord Thomas Pie said:


> Very large game too! It's like a sci-fi version of Daggerfall!


No familiar with that game actually.


----------



## S.T. Ockenner (Dec 13, 2020)

Saigonnus said:


> No familiar with that game actually.


It's the second Elder Scrolls game, or as people who don't care about Elder Scrolls call it, Skyrim -3.


----------



## skip.knox (Dec 14, 2020)

Assassin's Creed Valhalla. A little disappointed in it, as it feels like Origins or Odyssey re-skinned.
That's playing on the PS with wife. On my own time, it's what it usually is: Panzer General 2.


----------



## Snowpoint (Dec 15, 2020)

Cyberpunk 2077 on PC. When it's not crashing it's a good game. But I am enjoying it.


----------



## Gurkhal (Feb 11, 2021)

Dark Souls 1. I'm grinding like crazy to be able to defeat the first Black Knight in the "Undead Burg" level.


----------



## Saigonnus (Feb 11, 2021)

Just picked up "The Outer Worlds." Fun and interesting game.


----------



## Nighty_Knight (Feb 11, 2021)

Gurkhal said:


> Dark Souls 1. I'm grinding like crazy to be able to defeat the first Black Knight in the "Undead Burg" level.


Timing is everything in those games. When taking them on, as with many of the Knight bosses, footwork is every bit as important as strength. Basically, don’t stand in front of him lol.


----------



## Gurkhal (Feb 11, 2021)

Nighty_Knight said:


> Timing is everything in those games. When taking them on, as with many of the Knight bosses, footwork is every bit as important as strength. Basically, don’t stand in front of him lol.



That much I have worked out, but thanks.  So part of the grinding is parrying practice so that I can parry his huge sword and then come in with a riposte to do some damage without him killing me in response to a normal attack.


----------



## S.T. Ockenner (Feb 12, 2021)

I don't ever grind- I might, however, do training montages or go on an adventure or quest for self improvement.


----------



## Gurkhal (Feb 13, 2021)

And the Black Knight of the Undead Burg is no more. Now the Taurus Demon awaits his doom!


----------



## TheKey1111 (May 18, 2021)

Fear 2: Project Origin. Big fan of the original games so I thought this one was long overdue. I need to keep finding games to tide me over until Elden Ring comes out.


----------



## Saigonnus (May 19, 2021)

State of Decay 2... damn good game for a zombie-killing one.


----------



## FifthView (May 19, 2021)

Sucked back in to World of Warcraft. This time, playing the Classic version, and soon the Classic Burning Crusade version.


----------



## Saigonnus (May 20, 2021)

I am bouncing around with a few games... but has anyone played Democracy 4? I am finding it rather difficult to keep my advisors loyal despite helping their constituents.


----------



## Gurkhal (May 22, 2021)

Seeing as I'm leaning a bit into the 19th and early 20th centuries I will be playing Victoria III, just announced, when it gets out. Or so I hope unless it falls flat on its face at launch. Just about a year of waiting or so, and healing myself before that.


----------



## Reaver (Oct 23, 2021)

Currently playing Diablo II: Resurrected.  It’s a pretty great remaster of the original. I highly recommend this to anyone who likes dungeon crawlers.


----------



## Chessie2 (Oct 31, 2021)

I'm still playing ESO. Co-head of an rp guild there and have been doing a ton of writing still, lol.


----------



## skip.knox (Oct 31, 2021)

ESO has my wife and I in its deadly grip as well. Perhaps only the next Horizon Zero Dawn can free us!


----------



## Chessie2 (Nov 8, 2021)

skip.knox said:


> ESO has my wife and I in its deadly grip as well. Perhaps only the next Horizon Zero Dawn can free us!


ESO is a wonderful game and it just came out with a new dlc.


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Nov 9, 2021)

I'm playing a game called PC Building Simulator that is so very geeky. I love it.


----------



## Orc Knight (Nov 9, 2021)

Soon to be (as in this Thursday, when I have a day off), Jurassic World: Evolution 2. Where I can finally build dinosaur parks around the world, just like it was always meant to be.


----------



## StormNymph (Nov 10, 2021)

Lately, I've been playing Paladins, and a slightly modded version of Nexuiz classic.


----------



## mannersmanners (Nov 26, 2021)

I have a banged up 5-yr-old laptop on which I play FIFA 11, which lags from time to time, but still good to kill stress.


----------



## Steerpike (Nov 27, 2021)

Always playing ESO. Got Deathloop and Cyberpunk 2077 on sale (PC versions).


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Nov 27, 2021)

Jade Empire: Special Edition is on steep sale on Steam until December 1st. It's one of my favorites.


----------



## Mad Swede (Nov 28, 2021)

_Aye Dark Overlord_.  For sheer humour, buck passing and wild excuses it's hard to beat.


----------



## Arkhasil89 (Dec 15, 2021)

Lately I've been playing Dragon's Dogma : Dark Arisen and a bunch of old Sega Genesis games with a sword & sorcery theme (too many to mention).
Being a nintendo kid, I practically ignored the Genesis my entire life and there's no time like the present to fix things.
Gotta say, it's been a quite enjoyable experience.


----------



## Nighty_Knight (Mar 11, 2022)

I have been playing Elden Ring these last 2 weeks. Great game so far. Love the mythology and like always from that studio, not very straightforward how they tell the story. I love the main hub in this at the Roundtable Hold, feels like a place great warriors would gather to regroup. Boss fights have been epic and the environment is a huge open world. Just when I think I have most of it explored another massive section opens up.


----------



## Saigonnus (Mar 17, 2022)

Picked up Space Engineers a while back. Been stuck on that since.


----------



## HungryAdli (May 20, 2022)

I've been playing The Last of Us last week, it was soooo good.


----------



## Gurkhal (May 20, 2022)

Darktide is coming in September so I'm trying to finish any and all challenges I can in Vermintide 2 before everyone moves from gritty fantasy to gritty sci-fi.


----------



## skip.knox (May 23, 2022)

Far Cry 6. It's ok, but it feels like I had more fun back with 3 and 4. In any case, powering through so I can get on to Horizon Zero Dawn.


----------



## M. Popov (Jul 1, 2022)

Pillars of Eternity 2. So far better than the first in most regards.


----------



## Snowpoint (Jul 1, 2022)

Monster Hunter Rise: Sunbreak!


----------



## Gurkhal (Jul 3, 2022)

I'm playing something which isn't a computer game for a change. The game in question is "The Tide at Sunrise", a board game about the Russo-Japanese War which I play solo to learn the rules so that I can teach and play it with friends and family down the line. 

Right now things have turned sour for the Russians with the Port Arthur squadron entirely destroyed at sea which means that the Japanese can land troops pretty much anywhere they want on the coast which is giving them the strategic advantage and initiative in a way which I don't know if it will be possible for the Russians to reverse. 

Already the railroad between Port Arthur and the north has been cut and the Russians won't be able to defend against the Japanese in the mountains but must react to landings in their rear. 

So, I expect a Japanese victory for this round.


----------



## Puddles (Aug 13, 2022)

I've been playing Elden Ring recently, anyone else playing it? I find it's world building and scene setting to be really inspirational (which may be why I've registered to this site and am thinking about writing fantasy novels again).


----------



## Nighty_Knight (Aug 13, 2022)

Puddles said:


> I've been playing Elden Ring recently, anyone else playing it? I find it's world building and scene setting to be really inspirational (which may be why I've registered to this site and am thinking about writing fantasy novels again).


Yep. On my second playthrough now. Took about 200 hours to beat it the first time. It’s a fantastic game and it is pretty massive. Some of the locations are absolutely mind blowing.


----------



## Gurkhal (Oct 6, 2022)

Had a paus from Dark Souls but now I'm back again and just finished off the Capra Demon in the Undead Burg with a liberal use of fire bombs. 

So I'm making slow and grinding progress towards final victory.


----------



## Sydnie (Oct 6, 2022)

Hey, this is my kinda topic! At the moment, I'm actively playing four different games:

-Genshin Impact, which I got into a couple months after it launched and have been hooked on since. Pretty much everything about it is right up my alley, from art style to story to core gameplay. I have a feeling I'll be playing it right up to its end~

-Yu-Gi-Oh! Master Duel. I was _big_ into YGO growing up, but stopped playing the physical card game around the start of the Synchro era. I did play Duel Links off and on for awhile, but decided to dip my toes back into ~real~ YGO when Master Duel launched. I've been playing that every day too, and I've even thought about streaming it~

-Fire Emblem Heroes, but this one, I can admit is purely out of sunk cost/addiction. Not that I dislike Fire Emblem, it's just that I've gotten to the point with FEH where the only real reason I'm still playing is so I can spoil my PNGs~

-Last night, I started playing Dragon Star Varnir. I'm only up through the first dungeon, but it's already way more fanservicey than I was expecting. Not that I'm complaining, I'm a degenerate who lives for cute anime girls~


----------



## happygoluckysockmonkey79 (Oct 6, 2022)

old school games like pacman  or  angry birds  i have been wrting a heavy  dark story and need  some thing light hearted


----------



## skip.knox (Oct 8, 2022)

Replaying Mass Effect. The game holds up surprisingly well after all these years. Still on volume one.


----------



## Gurkhal (Oct 9, 2022)

I'm working to reach the Bell of Awakening in Blighttown in Dark Souls. 

So far I've done two expeditions down towards it but in both cases I've found myself badly equipped to handle the challenges of poison and curse and so have had to abort or retreat. Now I'm grinding to get souls to trade for sufficient gear before I had down there once again and make more progress.


----------



## Gurkhal (Oct 18, 2022)

I've reached the bottom of Blighttown and is now grinding away to defeat the Chaos Witch who blocks access to the second Bell of Awakening. Slowly I'm polishing my tactics and getting better results against this boss.


----------



## Gurkhal (Nov 1, 2022)

More Dark Souls for me. Blighttown and its boss is done and I just finished the Iron Golem after Sen's Fortress and have arrived in Anor Londo.


----------



## Nighty_Knight (Nov 11, 2022)

Gurkhal said:


> More Dark Souls for me. Blighttown and its boss is done and I just finished the Iron Golem after Sen's Fortress and have arrived in Anor Londo.


Keep us updated lol. Been a decade since I first beat Dark Souls and it’s was a great experience. Good luck with Smough and Ornstien.


----------



## Gurkhal (Nov 11, 2022)

Nighty_Knight said:


> Keep us updated lol. Been a decade since I first beat Dark Souls and it’s was a great experience. Good luck with Smough and Ornstien.


Will do. 

Right now I'm stuck in Anor Londo against two Silver Knight Archers that you need to run up to attack and positioned so that when you go against one of them, the other can, and will, shoot you in the back with his oversized bow. 

I hope that there's a special place in hell waiting for these bastards...


----------



## Nighty_Knight (Nov 13, 2022)

Gurkhal said:


> Will do.
> 
> Right now I'm stuck in Anor Londo against two Silver Knight Archers that you need to run up to attack and positioned so that when you go against one of them, the other can, and will, shoot you in the back with his oversized bow.
> 
> I hope that there's a special place in hell waiting for these bastards...


I remember those guys. It one of the trickiest parts of that game. Run fast.


----------



## Gurkhal (Nov 13, 2022)

And just recently, I've finished it! I don't think I've ever been so happy to see a bonfire, and my friend Solaire haning out at it, before. 

Praise the Sun!


----------



## BearBear (Nov 13, 2022)

The past few years I've been playing heavily modded Space Engineers, heavily modded Rimworld, heavily modded Factorio, and just a bunch of indie titles of little consequence. My favorites all time are Rimworld and Space Engineers because I write stories around what happens. Terraria and Minecraft were my favorites of long ago.

If you want to know what I played today? Project Hospital. It was mildly amusing.


----------



## Gurkhal (Nov 14, 2022)

More Dark Souls. I've been introduced to Smough and Ornstein and I must admit they were a bit smarter than I had hoped. I had hoped that I could easily separate them and take them on one at a time. But they kind of stick together so no luck with that strategy.


----------



## Orc Knight (Nov 14, 2022)

Just finished Portal 2, having never played it until it showed up on Gamepass. And playing some Cyberpunk 2077 and Saints Row, along with Shipbreaker. Which like Snowrunner, is a surprisingly chill game despite it being a game literally about working.


----------



## Gurkhal (Nov 18, 2022)

I've decided to take the grinding approach to this boss. I have brought up my armour as much as I can and now I'm looking to get my weapons upgraded before I get the two rings against lightning and magical damage respectively. Once all that's done I feel that I shall start to attempt to face Smough and Ornstein again. Primary reason is that my lightning resistance is really poor so I need that ring to not get electrocute by Ornstein's spear to the degree that I am now.

May take a week or two but then I should be ready to take them on.


----------



## Nighty_Knight (Nov 18, 2022)

Gurkhal said:


> I've decided to take the grinding approach to this boss. I have brought up my armour as much as I can and now I'm looking to get my weapons upgraded before I get the two rings against lightning and magical damage respectively. Once all that's done I feel that I shall start to attempt to face Smough and Ornstein again. Primary reason is that my lightning resistance is really poor so I need that ring to not get electrocute by Ornstein's spear to the degree that I am now.
> 
> May take a week or two but then I should be ready to take them on.


I found this helpful to me as well when it comes to these games.


----------



## Gurkhal (Nov 18, 2022)

Nighty_Knight said:


> I found this helpful to me as well when it comes to these games.



I know, I know. But for my very first playthrough I'm going for excessive care rather than excessive frustration.


----------



## gemmalynn01 (Nov 24, 2022)

I am playing Little Nightmares II. So cute and creepy at the same time >.<


----------



## Bundydoc (Dec 3, 2022)

Philip Overby said:


> Similar to the What Are You Reading Now? thread, this is a thread just to post and talk about what you're playing at the moment. (Not sure if this thread already exists. If it does, I can merge it later). Can be computer games, console, handheld, tabletop, card, whatever.
> 
> For me, I'm currently playing multiple things. I finally got a PS3 so I'm trying it out at the moment.
> 
> ...


I have recently been really enjoying a game called Grounded. It's basically "honey I shrunk the kids" meets a survival game. really fun story and the spiders are terrifying


----------



## Gurkhal (Dec 23, 2022)

I'm making some progress against Ornstein and Smough in Dark Souls. Last attempt I managed to knock down Ornstein to about half his HP before I got fried by Ornstein's range attack. 

A YT cutscene of these two assholes are provided below, for those who are not in the know but interested.


----------



## Orc Knight (Dec 23, 2022)

I have been doing some Path of Titans. Get to run around as a dinosaur or a prehistoric croc and flyers. I am really good at dying in it.


----------



## pmmg (Dec 23, 2022)

Man, I have not played a decent video game in so long, I forget what it was like. Maybe when the writing is done, and I have achieved more of what I would like to, I'll go back.

One observation I am making though, is that movies and television (and similar outlets like streaming) suck. It was not this way not all that long ago, but I fear I am seeing now just a whole industry in decline, and I think, in part, it is being replaced by story telling in the Video Game world. I think part of this reason may be, young artist types coming up, when they look at the medium they wish to apply their art too, there brains are already deep into the video game media, and not so much movies or TV. I suspect most of the quality stuff is where you all are at.

Last game for me was Dead Space, which I liked. And I would have liked to have finished Tomb Raider, but they came out with too many things and I lost track of the story and which next.  I don't miss it though. I like my written work more.


----------



## Gurkhal (Jan 2, 2023)

More Dark Souls. 

I will confess I have been playing it rather on-and-off as I've got some concentration issues and don't want to burn myself out. But I'm getting there. I'm getting better and better at avoiding Smough's charge and Ornstein's lightening range attack so I'm whittling away at them and it feels like I'm dying with their HP being lowever at each attempt. I'm still finding it a bit hard to avoid Ornstein's spear attacks and get at him after he's done his charge attack and before he falls back to join up with the lumberfoot Smough.

But I keep grinding on, towards victory!


----------



## skip.knox (Jan 4, 2023)

Continuing our retro phase, wife and I are re-playing Fallout 4. It's even more enjoyable this time through. I like games that, while they are games, are also like places one visits (and re-visits).


----------

